# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Historia e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare

## Eni

*Kisha e Shqipërisë

Tradita historike-shpirtërore* 


_Materiali i botuar është një diagramë e shkurtër historike që pëmbledh historinë e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, nga vitet Apostolike e gjer më sot.
Ky artikull është përkthim dhe titullohet "KISHA E SHQIPËRISË. Tradita historikeshpirtërore. Arti", shkruar nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, botuar me disa shkurtime, nga shtëpia botuese, në librin THESARI I ORTHODHOKSISË.  2000 vjet.  Histori - Monumente - Art, Vëll. II Patriarkanat dhe Kishat Autoqefale.  
Ky libër është botuar në greqisht dhe në anglisht._


Treva e Shqipërisë së sotme, e shtrirë përgjatë pjesës veriore të bregdetit Jon dhe pjesës jugore të bregdetit Adriatik si dhe në brendësi rreth pjesës perëndimore të aksit të rrugës Egnatia, merrte pjesë drejtpërdrejt në brumëzimet politike e shpirtërore të tri perandorive të njëpasnjëshme: romake, bizantine dhe osmane. Njëkohësisht, u bë objekt sulmesh e plaçkitjesh barbare nga popuj të ndryshëm (hunët, gotët, normanët, serbët, bullgarët, venedikasit etj.), të cilët synonin territorin e saj. Qendrat më kryesore mitropolitane, gjithmonë kishin përbërje shumetnike, me praninë e elementit ilir, helen e romak, por dhe herë pas here me mbetje të tjera pushtuesish të ndryshëm.
Në bazë të juridiksionit kishtar të krahinave të Shqipërisë së sotme, dallojmë këto periudha: 


1)	Nga vitet apostolike deri në vitin 731 gjenden në Kishën vetadministruese të Ilirikut lindor, nën Vikariatin roman të Selanikut.

2)	Nga viti 731 deri në fillim të shek. XI nën Patriarkanën e Konstandinopojës.

3)	Nga fillimi i shek. XI deri në vitin 1767 shumica e episkopatave gjenden nën Kryepiskopatën Autoqefale të Ohrit. 

4)	Nga viti 1767 deri në vitin 1937 nën Patriarkanën e Konstandinopojës. 

5)	Nga viti 1937 deri në ditët tona Autoqefale.

----------


## Eni

*Nga vitet Apostolike deri në vitin 731*

Apostull Pavli, duke i shkruar bashkësisë së Romës nga Korinthi (në vitet 55  57 pas Krishtit), thotë se ai veproi me zell hyjnor, "kështu prej Jerusalemit e përqark e gjer në Ilirik, kam predikuar Ungjillin e Krishtit" (Rom. 15: 18-19). "Gjer në Ilirik" tregon se mund të përfshihet edhe Iliriku, i cili në shek. I pas Krishtit ishte provincë e Maqedonisë. Nën dritën e vargut që pason _"kështu jam munduar të predikoj Ungjillin jo aty ku njihej Krishti, që të mos ndërtoja mbi themelin e ndonjë tjetri"_ (Rom. 15: 20), kemi të drejtë të supozojmë se Apostull Pavli, personalisht ose nëpërmjet bashkëpunëtorëve të tij të ngushtë, mbolli i pari farën e Ungjillit edhe në zonën gjeografike të Shqipërisë, së cilës po i referohemi. Prania e tij në Nikopojë (Nikopoli), pak më në jug të Shqipërisë së sotme, është e pakundërshtueshme (Titit 3: 12); ashtu si edhe veprimtaria apostolike e bashkëpunëtorit të tij të ngushtë Titit, në Dalmaci, pak më në veri të Shqipërisë së sotme (2 Timoteut 4: 10). Sipas një tradite të hershme tregohet se apostull i zonës ka qenë Qesari, një nga të 70 apostujt, kurse sipas një tradite tjetër që bie dakord me të, tregohet se Pavli vendosi Qesarin si episkopin e parë të Dyrrahut (Durrësit). 


Dëshminë më të qartë rreth pranisë së komunitetit kishtar në Durrës, e tregon martirizimi i episkop Astit në vitin 98 pas Krishtit. Në librin e Mujores së Kishës Orthodhokse (Menologion), shkruhet: _Më 6 korrik Shën Asti, episkop i Durrësit, mbaroi jetën e tij mbi kryq, i lyer me mjaltë dhe i thumbuar nga bletët._  Një ditë më vonë, më 7 korrik, kremtohet kujtimi i disa shenjtorëve: i Peregrinit dhe atyre që ishin me të, Lukianit, Pompeit, Hesikit, Papiut, Saturninit e Gjermanit, me origjinë latine, të cilët i mbyti në det guvernatori i Durrësit, Agrikola.


Durrësi, Epidamni i vjetër, koloni e hershme e kerkirasve (të ardhurve nga Korfuzi), ishte porti kryesor i Adriatikut, portë prej së cilës romakët hynë në Ballkan dhe me anë të rrugës Egnatia, në Thesaloniki (Selanik) dhe Konstandinopoli (Konstandinopojë). Në këtë udhëkryq ishte e natyrshme të zhvillohej që në shekujt e parë të Krishterimit një Kishë kozmopolite, e cila ndonëse vuajti në mënyrë të përsëritur pushtimet, tërmetet, zjarret, gjithnjë ripërtërihej e riorganizohej. 


Në kohën e Dioklitianit (284  305) zona veriore e Shqipërisë së sotme, me qendër Shkodrën, përbënte një pjesë të krahinës së Prevalitanës (Praevalitana); zona qendrore deri në lumin e Vjosës, me qendër Durrësin, përbënte krahinën e Epirit të Ri (Epirus Nova) dhe zona nga Vjosa deri në gjirin e Ambrakisë përbënte atë të Epirit të Vjetër (Epirus Vetus). Kur Perandoria Romake, me vdekjen e Theodhosit të parë në vitin 395, u nda në Lindje dhe Perëndim, territori i Shqipërisë së sotme kaloi në varësinë e krahinave lindore. Deri në kohën e Konstandinit të Madh, ajo varej politikisht dhe kishtarisht nga Roma. Më pas varej vetëm politikisht nga Konstandinopoja, ndërsa kishtarisht mbeti në juridiksionin e vjetër deri në vitin 731. 


I gjithë Iliriku Lindor ishte një kishë vetadministruese nën mbikqyrjen e lartë të Romës, nëpërmjet Vikariatit të Selanikut. Midis nëntë episkopatave të Vikariatit, mitropoliti i Durrësit radhitej i pesti. Tek Synekdimos i Herakliut, i shek. VI, përmenden qytete që sot gjeografikisht i përkasin Shqipërisë, kështu në Epirin e Ri: Dyrrahu, Skampa (Elbasani), Apollonia, Bylis, Amantia, Pulkeriopoli (Berati), Avlona (Vlora), Listra dhe Skipon; në Epirin e Vjetër: Evria, Finiqi, Adrianopoli, Ankiasmos dhe Butrotos (Butrinti). (Emrat e qyteteve dhe episkopatave përmenden në burime të ndryshme me mjaft ndryshime). Më në jug, nga viti 429, ishte episkopata e Driinupolit (Drinopolit), me seli fillimisht diku afër Koricës së Dropullit e më vonë (në vitin 558) në Episkopi (Peshkëpi). Shpeshherë selitë episkopale zhvendoseshin për shkak të vështirësive politike e të luftërave në këtë zonë. P.sh. kur episkopatat e Ankiasmos dhe e Finiqit u shkatërruan nga sulmet e gotëve të Totilës (552) selia e episkopatës së Ankiasmës u zhvendos në Himarë dhe ajo e Finiqit përkohësisht në manastirin e Mesopotamit e më pas në Delvinë, ndërsa selia e Evrias fillimisht në manastirin e Soronias dhe më vonë u bashkua me episkopatën e Butrintit.


Të dhënat historike për këtë periudhë janë shumë të kufizuara. Dëshmi të tjera plotësuese sjellin gjetjet arkeologjike dhe  si gurë të çmuar mozaiku  disa emra shenjtorësh e episkopësh. Por këto nuk mjaftojnë për rikompozimin e mozaikut të historisë së Kishës lokale. Varret e krishtera që u gjetën në portikun jashtë mureve të Butrintit (ndoshta të shek. II), janë elementët më të hershme të pranisë së komunitetit të krishterë në Shqipërinë e sotme. Në vende të ndryshme janë zbuluar bazilika paleokristiane (shih Arti - Arkitektura), kryesisht të shek. V  VI, të cilat dëshmojnë me përmasat e tyre se i shërbenin komuniteteve të krishtera me numër të madh besimtarësh dhe përbëjnë dëshmi serioze rreth lulëzimit të Krishterimit në këto vende.


Zonën tonë e vaditën me gjakun e tyre këta shenjtorë: Elefteri, episkop i Vlorës dhe i Ilirikut dhe nëna e tij Anthia (në vitin 120); Donati e Therini (në Butrint, në vitin 250); Danaksi (në shek. III); Isauri, Vasili, Inocenti, Feliksi, Hermia e Peregrini (në Apolloni, në shek. III); Trifoni (nga Sheqishta e Beratit, në vitin 313); Donati, episkop i Evrias (në vitin 387) etj. Nga Aktet e Sinodeve Ekumenike (Kuvendeve Mbarëbotërore Kishtare) njohim disa episkopë: Eukarin e Durrësit dhe Feliksin, episkop i qyteteve të Apollonisë e Bylisit, të cilët morën pjesë në Sinodin III Ekumenik (në Efes, në vitin 431); Lukën (e Durrësit), Eusebin e Apollonisë së Epirit të Ri, Petron e Ekineut, në serinë e episkopëve të Epirit të Ri dhe Pelegrinin e Finiqit, Klaudin (ose Kladeo) e Ankiasmës, që morën pjesë në Sinodin IV Ekumenik (në Halkedoni, në vitin 451); Sisinin (e Durrësit), në Sinodin e V-VI (Penthekt ose Quinisext) nën Kupolë (në Konstandinopojë, në vitin 691/692). Gjithashtu, në raste të tjera përmenden edhe episkopë të tjerë: Hipati, në Sinodin lokal të Epirit, në vitin 516; Eftihi (ose Efstohi) në vitet 449  451; Konstandini, në vitet 523  529; Valeriani, episkop i Finiqit në kohën e perandorit Leont; Filipi, në vitin 516 dhe Eustathi, në vitin 586.


[vijon]

----------


## Albo

* 2 -   Nga viti 731 deri në fillim të shek. XI*

Periudha e dytë (nga viti 731 deri në fillim të shek. XI) fillon me bashkimin e Ilirikut Lindor me Patriarkanën e Konstandinopojës, nga perandori ikonoklast Leoni III Isauri dhe arrin deri në vartësinë e shumë episkopatave të Shqipërisë së sotme nën Kryepiskopatën Autoqefale të Ohrit. Tronditjet në këtë vend ishin të vazhdueshme dhe popullsia e krishterë përballoi sprova të mëdha. Më e vështira nga këto ishte pushtimi i Durrësit nga bullgarët, në vitin 896. Pas betejash të ashpra Vasili II mundi të vendosë (1014  1018) sundimin bizantin në këtë zonë.

Të dhënat historike për jetën kishtare të kësaj periudhe janë gjithashtu të pakta. Dëshmitë më të besueshme mbeten emrat e dokumentuar të episkopatave dhe episkopëve. Tek Taktikon e Leonit III (733), ashtu si tregohet në Parisinus Codex, rajoni i Ilirikut me mitropoli Durrësin (në të cilën varen 8 episkopata: e Thamnit, e Skampës, e Liknidhës, e Amantias, e Bylisit, e Atradhës, e Avlonës (Vlorës) dhe e Akrokeravnisë) zë vendin e 15të në listën e Patriarkanës Ekumenike. Më vonë, në Kushtetutën kishtare të perandorit Leon Sofos (i Dituri), në fillim të shek. X, mitropoliti i Durrësit renditej në vendin e 43të (përpara mitropolitit të Smirnës [Izmirit]), me 15 episkopë në varësi të tij: të Stefaniakës, Ko(u)navisë, Kroonit (Krujës), Elisus (Lezhës), Diokleas, Shkodrës, Drivashtit, Polaton, Glavenicës ose Akrokeravnisë, Avlonës, Liknidhës, Antivarit (Tivarit), Çernikës, Pulkeriopolit (Beratit) dhe Gradicës. Kjo gjë lë të kuptosh, se kishte organizim të zhvilluar kishtar. Gjithashtu tregon se krijohen episkopata të reja dhe se prej të vjetrave disa mbeten të qëndrueshme, ndonëse ndryshojnë vendin në renditje, ndërsa të tjera shfaqen me emra të rinj.

Si mitropolitë të Durrësit të kësaj periudhe përmenden: Niqifori, që shfaqet në Aktet e Sinodit të VII Ekumenik në Nikea dhe Lukiani, që firmos në Aktet e Sinodit të madh në kohën e Fotit, në Konstandinopojë në vitin 879. Gjithashtu ruhen edhe emrat e kryepriftërinjëve të episkopatës së Drinopolit, ndërmjet të cilëve: Kozmai (754  787), që përfaqësoi Epirin në Sinodin e VII Ekumenik dhe Vasili I (822). Në shek. X ose në fillim të shek. XI veproi e u martirizua pranë Elbasanit Shën Joan Vladimiri, lipsanet e të cilit u ruajtën në manastirin me të njëjtin emër.

----------


## Albo

*3 -   Nga fillimi i shek. XI deri në vitin 1767* 


Në këtë periudhë dallojmë dy faza kronologjike, me vijë ndarëse kohore pushtimin osman.

Për formimin e Kryepiskopatës së Akridhës (Ohrit), në vitin 1018  pas rënies së shtetit bullgar të Samuelit  perandori bizantin Vasili II nxori tre sigjile (vendim perandori për çështje kishtare), duke i dhënë asaj në varësi gjithsej 32 krahina kishtare. Kështu, u krijua një Kryepiskopatë e pavarur shumë e madhe, nga e cila vareshin këto episkopata që bëjnë pjesë në Shqipërinë e sotme: e Glavenicës  Akrokeravnisë, e Belegradit  Pulkeriopolit (Beratit), e Çernikës, e Adrianopolit dhe e Butrintit.

Mitropolia e Durrësit në shek. XI  XIII vazhdon të varet nga Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës. Midis kryepriftërinjëve që e drejtuan, shquhen: Laurenti (1025), Konstandin Kavasila (1180), Romanoi (1240). Hera e fundit ku përmendet mitropoliti i Durrësit nën varësinë e Konstandinopojës është viti 1280, ku më pas shfaqet nën varësinë e Kryepiskopatës së Ohrit. Se si hyri nën juridiksionin e saj, kjo nuk është e qartë. Durrësi ishte vendi i lindjes së muzikantit të madh bizantin Shën Joan Kukuzelit (në shek. XII ose sipas disa të tjerëve në shek. XIV), i cili jetoi në Malin e Shenjtë (Athos). Në Malin e Shenjtë gjithashtu asketuan edhe Shën Nifoni nga Lukova e Himarës dhe Shën Nili Erihioti nga Kanina.

Pas copëtimit të Perandorisë Bizantine nga latinët në vitin 1204, zona e Epirit të Ri e të Vjetër u ndikua nga planet ekspansioniste të mbretërve anzhuinë të Napolit dhe nga planet tregtare të venedikasve. Me formimin e Despotatit të Epirit (1267  1479), shumë episkopata që ndodhen në truallin e Shqipërisë së sotme u gjendën përballë ndikimeve të ndryshueshme, por që nuk është e mundur të përmenden në këtë diagramë të shkurtër e përmbledhëse historike.

Nga fundi i shek. XI, Kisha Romano-Katolike shtoi përpjekjet për të shtrirë influencën e saj më në jug (me krijimin e episkopatave të Krujës, Antibarit (Tivarit), Shkodrës etj.). Veçanërisht nga shek. XIII, pas sundimit latin (1204  1474), pjesa veriore  e Shqipërisë së sotme u ndikua fuqishëm nga Romano-Katolicizmi. Në vitin 1273, pas vdekjes së mitropolitit orthodhoks të Durrësit, pas një tërmeti, u vendos në qytet një episkop romano-katolik. Pushtimi serb në shek. XIV shkaktoi shkretim në shumë krahina. Në të njejtën kohë familjet shqiptare (Topiajt, Balshajt, Shpatat, Muzakajt) formojnë principata të vogla. Në vitin 1335, perandori bizantin Androniku i Ri ndërmerr një fushatë ushtarake nga Konstandinopoja dhe, nëpërmjet Selanikut, arrin në Durrës, duke i imponuar zotërimin bizantin nënshtetasve të tij kryengritës. Më vonë udhëheqësit e fuqishëm lokalë të familjes së Topiajve ua dorëzojnë Durrësin venedikasve, të cilët do ta mbajnë nën kontroll qytetin nga viti 1392 deri në vitin 1501. Në fund të fazës së parë shkëlqen figura heroike e Gjergj Kastriot Skëndërbeut, i cili me luftërat e tij (1451-1468) bëhet simbol i qëndresës së fundit të krishterë ndaj osmanëve. Së fundi, edhe Durrësi bie në duart e turqve, më 1501 dhe kështu kryhet plotësisht pushtimi osman. Gjatë kohës së varësisë së mitropolisë së Durrësit nën atë të Kryepiskopatës së Ohrit, krahina e Durrësit përmendet herë nën një mitropolit me titullin i Durrësit, Gora-Mokrës, dhe herë dallohet në mitropoli e Durrësit dhe episkopata e Gora-Mokrës. Emra të njohur të mitropolitëve të Durrësit të kësaj periudhe janë: Danieli (1693), që më pas bëhet i Korçës (1694); Kozmai (1694), mitropolit i Durrësit dhe i Dalmatëve; Neofiti (1760); Grigori (1767).

Përsa i përket kohës së themelimit të Mitropolisë së Belegradit (Beratit), nuk kemi dëshmi. Emërtimi Belegrad shfaqet në fillimet e  shek. XIV. Ky qytet, që u quajt edhe Berat, u pushtua prej osmanëve në kohën e Sulltan Muratit, në vitin 1431. Përmenden 20 emra kryepriftërinjsh, nga të cilët më të njohurit janë: Ignati (1691  1693), që bëhet më vonë Kryepiskop i Ohrit; dhe Joasafi I (1752  1760 dhe 1765  1801), kur gjatë viteve të tij krahina kishtare e Belegradit u rikthye në fronin e Konstandinopojës.

Zona e Korçës, madje përpara se të ndërtohej qyteti, në vitin 1490, përfshihej në Mitropolinë e Kastorias (Kosturit), dhe kjo vetë ishte nën vartësinë e Kryepiskopatës së Ohrit. Mitropolia e Korçës u themelua në fillim të shek. XVII, duke mbledhur rreth saj episkopatat e Kolonjës, Devollit dhe Selasforit (Svesdas). Episkopi i parë i njohur i Korçës është Neofiti (1624  1628). Në vitin 1670, Kryepiskopi i Ohrit Partheni, nga Korça, e ngriti vendlindjen në rang mitropolie, me titullin Mitropolia e Korçës, Selasforit dhe Moskopolit (Voskopojës).

Zonat jugore vazhduan të vareshin nga Patriarkana e Konstandinopojës. Prej 18 episkopëve të Delvinës që njihen, ku më i hershmi është Manasiu (1270), shquhen: Sofroni (1540), intelektual i dëgjuar; Zaharia (1670  1682), mëshirues dhe predikues i palodhur; Manasiu (1682  1695), ndërtues shkollash në fshatrat e krahinës së tij, pararendës në këtë aspekt i Shën Kozmait të Etolisë. Dëshmitë për episkopatën e Drinopolit (shek. XI  XVIII) janë më të shumta. Nga 41 emrat e ditur të episkopëve të saj shquhen: Sofiani (1672-1700), luftëtar heroik kundër kthimeve në myslimanë (islamizimeve); Mitrofani (1752  1760), i përgatitur dhe muzikolog i shquar; dhe Dositheu (1760  1799), i cili u kujdes për ndërtimin e rreth 70 kishave.

Gjatë periudhës së sundimit osman problemi më serioz për Kishën ishte kthimi i vazhdueshëm masiv në myslimanë. Më shumë ndikohet popullsia shqiptare përveç të tjerave, edhe për arsye të mungesës së literaturës së krishterë në gjuhën amtare shqipe. Në të njejtën kohë, në zonën bregdetare të Himarës veprojnë misione të ndryshme propagandistike romano-katolike. Për mbështetjen e orthodhoksëve, nga shek. XVII, në shumë zona ndërtohen manastire të reja, të cilat zhvillohen edhe në qendra të qëndresës orthodhokse, kultivimit shpirtëror, arsimimit dhe aktiviteteve të dobishme sociale, p.sh. manastiret e Raveniës, Pepelit, Drianit, Çepit, Poliçanit, Çatistës, Kamenës, Leshnicës, Kakomisë, Palasës, Himarës, Dhërmiut, Qeparoit, Hormovës, Kodrës, Ardenicës (Ardevusës), Apollonisë, Joan Prodhromit (Pararendësit) në Voskopojë, etj. Gjatë kësaj kohe shumë klerikë punuan me entuziazëm për fuqizimin e popullsisë orthodhokse. Nga këta shquhet hieromonaku (prift murg) Nektar Terpo nga Voskopoja, aktiviteti i të cilit shtrihej në zonën e Beratit e të Shpatit, nga viti 1710  1730. I përndjekur u strehua në Itali, ku edhe botoi veprën e tij Besimi, për të ndaluar islamizimin e orthodhoksëve.

Në shumë vende të Shqipërisë së Jugut qëndresa orthodhokse fuqizohet me ngritjen e kishave dhe organizimin e shkollave. Një nga qendrat më të rëndësishme orthodhokse ishte Voskopoja, e ndërtuar në një rrafshnaltë, të vështirë për të shkuar. Në shek. XVIII ajo kishte rreth 60.000 banorë dhe njihte një lulëzim të mahnitshëm ekonomik e shpirtëror. Famë të madhe morën: Akademia e Re (1744), bibilioteka dhe shtypshkronja e saj. Qytetin e zbukuronin 20 kisha. Deri në vitin 1670 Voskopoja varej drejtpërdrejt nga Kryepiskopi i Ohrit, më pas hyri në Mitropolinë e Korçës. Pas plaçkitjes që iu bë në vitin 1771, sepse kishte marrë pjesë në kryengritjen e Orlofit, filloi rënia e saj, që arriti kulmin në vitin 1916, kur u dogj nga çeta kaçakësh.

Që të shmangnin islamizimin e dhunshëm dhe në të njëjtën kohë të mbanin identitetin e origjinës së tyre, grupe të robëruara në shumë vende të Perandorisë Osmane preferuan të bëheshin "kriptokrishterë" (të krishterë të fshehtë). Në jetën e tyre publike shfaqeshin me emra myslimanë dhe silleshin si të tillë, por në jetën e tyre familjare mbanin traditat e tyre orthodhokse. Në Shqipëri shembulli më tipik i kriptokrishterimit është ai i toskëve të Shpatit, zonës malore në jug të Elbasanit. Ky fenomen zgjati nga fundi i shek. XVII deri në fund të shek. XIX. Nuk munguan në këtë zonë edhe dëshmorët e rinj: oshënar-dëshmor Nikodhimi në vitin 1722 (përmendet nga Elbasani, por është nga Vithkuqi dhe u martirizua në Berat) dhe Kristo kopshtari ose arvanitasi, nga zonat përqark lumit Shkumbin, martirizuar në Konstandinopojë në vitin 1748.

----------


## Albo

*4 -   Nga viti 1767 deri në vitin 1937  	* 

Periudha e katërt (1767  1937) shtrihet nga shfuqizimi i statusit të Autoqefalisë së Kryepiskopatës së Ohrit deri në dhënien kanonike të statusit të Autoqefalisë Kishës së Shqipërisë. Ngjarja e veçantë dhe vendimtare në këtë periudhë është formimi i shtetit shqiptar, më 1912.

1) Në këtë periudhë riorganizohen mitropolitë dhe episkopatat, ndërtohen kisha të reja dhe herë pas here bëhen përpjekje sistematike për zgjimin shpirtëror të orthodhoksëve. Figura më e madhe e kësaj kohe ishte Shën Kozmai i Etolisë, i cili edhe veproi në këto zona nga viti 1775 deri 1779, duke përfunduar veprimtarinë e tij misionare historike me martirizim, në vitin 1779, në Berat. 30 vjet më pas, një tjetër shenjt, Nikita Arvaniti "nga vendet e Arvanitia-s (Arbërisë)", ndoshta nga Shpati, predikoi Krishtin dhe u martirizua në zonën e Serres dhe Drama-s (në Greqi), në vitin 1809.

Gjatë shek. XVIII dhe XIX u bënë përpjekje serioze për përkthimin në shqip të Shkrimit të Shenjtë. I pari që përmendet është hieromonaku Grigor Konstandinidhi (më pas mitropolit i Durrësit), i cili përktheu Dhiatën e Vjetër e të Re, me gërma të një alfabeti shqip që e kishte shpikur vetë. Fatkeqësisht, ky përkthim humbi. Në shek. XIX Grigor Gjirokastriti, (episkop i Evias), botoi një përkthim të Dhiatës së Re në shqip, me gërma greke. Më vonë dolën përkthimet e Konstandin Kristoforidhit, në gegërisht (1869) dhe në toskërisht (1879), fillimisht me gërma greke. Kryepriftërinj të shquar në këtë periudhe ishin mitropolitët e Durrësit: Grigor Konstandinidhi, Voskopojari, (1767  1772) dhe Krisanthi nga Madita (1821 - 1823), një nga shpikësit e metodës së re të muzikës kishtare (bizantine); mitropolitët e Drinopolit: Dositheu (1760  1799), Gavriili Sifniosi (1799  1827), Joakimi nga Hios (1828  1835), i cili u ngjit 2 herë në fronin ekumenik (1860  1863 dhe 1873  1878); dhe mitropolitët e Beratit: Joasafi II (1802  1855) dhe Anthim Aleksudhi (1855  1887).

   2) Me krijimin e shtetit shqiptar, në vitin 1912, fillon një fazë e re për Kishën Orthodhokse. Me arritjen e pavarësisë politike u shtrua me ngulm kërkesa e pavarësisë e të gjitha komuniteteve fetare nga qendrat, që ndodheshin në shtete të tjera. Rol vendimtar luajti diaspora shqiptare në Amerikë dhe në Evropë, me shoqatat e tyre të ndryshme, si p.sh. shoqëria Drita, e themeluar në Bukuresht, në vitin 1886. Veçanërisht e rëndësishme ishte edhe veprimtaria e Fan Nolit (Theofan Stiljan Nolit ose Mavromatit), i cili përktheu shumë tekste kishtare në shqip, duke ngulmuar që këto të përdoreshin në adhurim; më pas ai zuri vende drejtuese, fillimisht në Kishë, si mitropolit i Durrësit, dhe më pas në Shtetin Shqiptar, si ministër i jashtëm dhe kryeministër, në vitin 1924.

Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë u shpall Autoqefale fillimisht nga Kongresi i Beratit, më 10  12 shtator 1922. Vendimet e tij i njohu qeveria shqiptare, e cila dhe e kishte shtyrë atë që të zhvillohej. Në Kongres u caktua Këshilli i Lartë Kishtar, që do të drejtonte përkohësisht Kishën. Në shkurt 1929 u formua Sinodi i Shenjtë i përbërë nga: Visarioni (Xhuvani) (që ishte dorëzuar në episkop, në Serbi më 1925) si Kryepiskop i Shqipërisë dhe mbikqyrës i mitropolisë së Korçës, Agathangjeli (Çamçe) mitropolit i Beratit, Ambrozi (Ikonomi) mitropolit i Drinopolit dhe Efthimi (Kosteva) ndihmës i Kryepiskopit. Në 29 qershor 1929, në Kongresin e Dytë Kleriko-laike që u mbajt në Korçë, u votua Statuti i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Patriarkana Ekumenike refuzoi të pranonte këto veprime jokanonike, por u tregua e gatshme për ti dhënë vetadministrim dhe paralelisht përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe në adhurim, predikim dhe në arsimimin kishtar. Për shkak të zhvillimeve politike dhe rreziqeve të ndryshme nga Perëndimi, Patriarkana pranoi të diskutonte gjithashtu edhe çështjen e Autoqefalisë. Madje, ajo dërgoi në Shqipëri për bisedime me autoritetet shqiptare Mitropolitin e shquar të Trapezundës, Krisanthin, që më vonë u bë Kryepiskop i Athinës. Krisanthi u shpreh pro dhënies së Autoqefalisë dhe sugjeroi ecurinë në vazhdim.

Që të normalizoheshin marrëdhëniet me Patriarkanën Ekumenike, u mblodh në Korçë, në maj 1936 Kongresi Kleriko-laik, me pjesëmarrjen e përfaqësuesve nga të 4 dioqezat (krahinat kishtare). Kongresi kërkoi falje nga Patriarkana; u bënë bisedime në Athinë (13 mars 1937) dhe një komision i përbërë nga shqiptarë shkoi në Konstandinopojë për të rregulluar përfundimisht çështjen. Kjo anomali e zgjatur kishtare ishte shumë e vështirë e jo e favorshme për zhvillimin e jetës shpirtërore kishtare të orthodhoksëve të Shqipërisë. Kleri vuajti mjaft si rezultat i trysnive të ndryshme dhe vështirësisë ekonomike. Populli mbeti i përçarë për një kohë të gjatë, duke qenë se trazirat kishin përmasa kombëtare të komplikuara. Nga rrëmuja u përpoqën të përfitonin Uniatët dhe grupet protestante.

----------


## Albo

*5 -   Nga viti 1937 deri në ditët tona  	* 

Njohja kanonike e Autoqefalisë nga Patriarkana Ekumenike, në kohën e Patrikut Beniamini I, hap një periudhë të re për Kishën e Shqipërisë. Më 17 prill 1937 u dha Tomos-i Patriarkal dhe Sinodal mbi bekimin e Autoqefalisë së Kishës Orthodhokse në Shqipëri. Sinodi i parë pas zgjedhjeve kanonike në Patriarkanën Ekumenike u formua nga: Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Kristofori (Kisi), episkopi i Korçës Evlogji (Kurila), episkopi i Beratit Agathangjeli (Çamçe) dhe episkopi i Gjirokastrës Pandeleimoni (Kotoko). Dy mitropolitë u bënë episkopata, kurse episkopata e tretë (e Gjirokastrës), u formua nga enoritë e Mitropolisë së hershme të Drinopolit, që ndodheshin brenda Shqipërisë. Dy veçoritë e Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë fshihnin probleme të veçanta. E para, origjina etnike e popullsisë orthodhokse (shqiptarë, grekë, vllahë dhe sllavë). E dyta, fakti se orthodhoksët nuk përbënin shumicën, si në vendet e tjera të Ballkanit, por vetëm 23% të popullsisë. Kështu kundërshtimet politike, ideologjike dhe sociale që ekzistonin përbrenda Shqipërisë, por edhe turbullirat e luftës në rajon kishin pasoja të shumta në jetën e Kishës.

a)     Pushtimi italian

Me hyrjen e ushtrive italiane, më 7 prill 1939, Shqipëria u bë pjesë e Italisë fashiste. E si rrjedhojë, menjëherë, u vunë në zbatim plane edhe për bashkimin analog fetar. Paralelisht me vendosjen e urdhrave misionarë romano-katolike në zona të ndryshme në jug të vendit, ekzistonte edhe plani strategjik i thithjes së orthodhoksëve me anën e Uniatizmit. Propaganda theksonte se bashkimi i gjithë të krishterëve shqiptarë nën mbrojtjen e Vatikanit dhe shtetit italian, do të ndihmonte në zhvillimin e vendit. Sipas disave, Kryepiskop Kristofori kishte pranuar të bashkohej me arbëreshët e Italisë (Uniatë), sipas të tjerëve, ai po përpiqej të fitonte kohë, duke e shtyrë çështjen. Megjithatë, mungesa e shumicës absolute në organet ekzekutive të Kishës Orthodhokse përmbysi planet e bashkimit me Uniatizmin, të cilat u shkatërruan përfundimisht me kapitullimin e Italisë, në vitin 1943.

b)     Përndjekja ateiste

Pas largimit të gjermanëve, në nëntor 1944, në Shqipëri u vendos plotësisht regjimi komunist dhe filloi persekutimi fetar. Në 23 vitet e para të tij kishte formën klasike, ashtu si në Rusi dhe në vendet e tjera të Ballkanit. Më 25 dhjetor 1948 Kryepiskop Kristofori u detyrua të largohej dhe Kryepiskop i ri u vu Pais Vodica, që në atë kohë ishte episkop i Korçës (kishte mbetur i ve). U lejua gjithashtu të mbahet në Tiranë, nga 5  10 shkurt 1950, Asambleja Kleriko-laike e Kishës Orthodhokse, që të votohej Statuti i ri, i cili në disa pika përmirësoi Statutin e vitit 1929. Hierarkia e Kishës, pas vitit 1952, përbëhej nga Kryepiskopi i Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Paisi (Vodica), episkopi i Gjirokastrës Damiani (Kokoneshi), i Korçës Filotheu (Duni), i Beratit Qirili (Naslazi) dhe ndihmës episkop Sofroni (Borova). Kryepiskopi kanonik Kristofori, u mbajt nën arrest shtëpie dhe më 19 qershor 1958 u gjet i vdekur (sipas versionit zyrtar pësoi atak kardiak). Në mars 1966 Paisi vdiq dhe në prill erdhi në fronin kryepiskopal Damiani. Në këtë kohë filloi përpjekja për nëpërkëmbjen e fesë dhe përfaqësuesve të saj; po kështu dhe trysnia me internime, burgime dhe vrasje ndaj besimtarëve klerikë dhe laikë. 

Shqiptarët orthodhoksë të vendosur në Amerikë, ishin ndarë në dy grupe. Njëri nën drejtimin e Theofan Nolit e më vonë nën atë të episkop Stefan Laskos, që mbanin lidhje me Kishën e Shqipërisë, ndërsa tjetri, nën drejtimin e episkopit të Lefkës, Marko Lipa, që varej nga Patriarkana Ekumenike. Pas vdekjes së Nolit, në mars 1965, u bënë përpjekje (1966  1967), për pajtimin e dy grupimeve, por pa rezultat.

Më 4 prill 1967 u dha sinjali për persekutim të plotë. Me një dekret të publikuar më 22 nëntor 1967 Shqipëria u shpall zyrtarisht shteti i parë dhe i vetëm ateist në botë dhe në histori, në të cilin u ndalua me Kushtetutë çdo shprehje fetare. Qindra kisha u rrafshuan, të tjera u kthyen në fabrika, magazina, stalla, kinema, klube. Pothuajse të gjithë manastiret u shkatërruan ose u kthyen në kazerma ushtarake. Në atë kohë Kisha e Shqipërisë kishte përveç Kryepiskopatës edhe tri episkopata, 19 zëvendësi arkieratike, 330 enori dhe 25 manastire. Klerikëve u hoqën rason, shumë prej tyre i burgosën ose i internuan dhe disa i martirizuan. Midis tyre, ish-Kryepiskopi Visarion u burgos dhe Ndihmës-episkopi i Apollonisë, Irineu (Banushi), u internua. Kryepiskop Damiani nuk u përndoq, ai vdiq në shtëpi në Pogradec, më 18 tetor 1973. Në këtë persekutim të përgjithshëm, të përndjekurit dhe përndjekësit i përkisnin të gjitha komuniteteve etnike dhe fetare të Shqipërisë. Në nëntor 1990, qeveria shqiptare, e ndikuar nga ndryshimet ndërkombëtare, vendosi të zbuste masat kundër fesë.  

c)      Riorganizimi

Inisiativën për riorganizimin e Kishës së Shqipërisë e mori Patriarkana Ekumenike me një sërë veprimesh vendimtare. Në janar 1991, Patriku Ekumenik Dhimitri dhe Sinodi i Shenjtë i Patriarkanës caktuan profesorin e Universitetit të Athinës, episkopin e Andrusës (Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Shërbimit Apostolik të Kishës së Greqisë dhe vëzhgues i Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Irinopolit), Anastasin, si eksark patriarkal (të dërguar të Patriarkanës), me mision që të shkonte në Shqipëri për tu takuar me orthodhoksët dhe autoritetet e vendit. Pas kundërshtimeve shumëmujore të shtetit shqiptar, Eksarku (i dërguari) i Patriarkanës arriti në Tiranë, më 17 korrik 1991. Gjatë udhëtimit të tij në vend konstatoi shkretimin e tmerrshëm që kishte shkaktuar përndjekja e pamëshirshme. Ishin shkatërruar 1608 kisha dhe manastire. Veprimi i parë i Eksarkut ishte krijimi i një strukture thelbësore kishtare për përfaqësimin e Kishës lokale. Për riformimin e strukturës kishtare, Eksarku i Patriarkanës mblodhi Asamblenë e Përgjithshme Kleriko-laike 1  2 gusht 1991, me pjesëmarrjen e 15 klerikëve dhe 30 laikëve, nga të gjitha dioqezat e Shqipërisë, në të cilën u studiua gjendja pas regjimit komunist dhe perspektiva, në fund u zgjodhën 4 këshilltarë (epitropë) arkieratikë dhe Këshilli i Përgjithshëm Kishtar Kleriko-laik me 13 pjesëtarë. Përfaqësia e Kishës së Shqipërisë vizitoi Patriarkanën Ekumenike (5  8 qershor 1992), për herë të parë pas persekutimit dhe kërkoi zgjedhjen e Eksarkut të Patriarkanës si primat të Kishës së Shqipërisë.

Sinodi i Patriarkanës Ekumenike, me iniciativën e Patrikut Ekumenik Bartolomeut, për rikrijimin e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, zgjodhi më 24 qershor 1992, me vota unanime, Kryepiskop të Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë mitropolitin e Andrusës, Anastasin dhe mitropolit të Korçës arkimandritin Kristodhul Mustakas, të Gjirokastrës arkimandritin Aleksandër Kalpakidhis dhe të Beratit, Vlorës e Kaninës arkimandritin Ignat Triandis; ku edhe këto episkopata tashmë u ringritën në rang mitropolie. Qeveria shqiptare kundërshtoi me forcë, sepse e konsideroi këtë imponim të jashtëm të udhëheqjes greke ndaj njërit prej tre komuniteteve të mëdha fetare. Presidenti i Shqipërisë Sali Berisha i shprehu pakënaqësinë e tij delegacionit të Patriarkanës Ekumenike, që erdhi më 4 korrik 1992, dhe që përbëhej nga mitropoliti i Pergës Evangjelos, mitropoliti i Filadelfias Melitoni dhe protopresviteri me origjinë shqiptare Ilia Katre. Përfundimisht, Presidenti shqiptar deklaroi se pranon vendosjen e Kryepiskopit Anastas, por nuk bëhet fjalë të diskutohet, që të pranohen të gjithë mitropolitët orthodhoksë të Shqipërisë me origjinë greke. Kryepiskopi i ri, pasi dërgoi Mesazhin e Madh në Fanar (Patriarkanë), më 12 korrik 1992, u fronëzua në Kishën Katedrale të Tiranës më 2 gusht 1992, në prani të të gjithë përfaqësuesve klerikë e laikë të krahinave të Shqipërisë. Qarqe të caktuara shqiptare tentuan ta dëbonin atë me një sërë mënyrash, akoma dhe përgatitje projektligjesh, për arsye të prejardhjes së tij greke. Në një mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme kleriko-laike në Durrës, më 21 janar 1993, të gjithë përfaqësuesit deklaruan njëzëri se nuk bëhej fjalë të toleronin një diçka tillë (largimin e Kryepiskopit). Në vjeshtën e vitit 1994, u tentua me projektkushtetutën e re, largimi përfundimtar i Kryepiskopit; por së fundi ajo u hodh poshtë në referendumin e 6 nëntorit 1994.

Në korrik 1996, pa ndonjë marrëveshje me palën shqiptare, u bënë në Konstandinopojë dorëzimet në mitropolitë të kandidatëve të zgjedhur në vitin 1992, për mitropolitë në fjalë. Autoritetet shqiptare e refuzuan kategorikisht hyrjen dhe vendosjen e tyre në Shqipëri. Përfundimisht, pas diskutimesh këmbëngulëse ndërmjet përfaqësuesve të Patriarkanës Ekumenike, Kishës Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe Autoriteteve shqiptare (nga nëntori i vitit 1997 deri në korrik të 1998), çështja e formimit të Sinodit të Shenjtë u arrit me pranimin e skemës që ai të përbëhej nga dy kryepriftërinj me origjinë greke dhe dy me origjinë shqiptare. U fronëzua mitropoliti i Beratit, Ignati, ndërsa mitropolitët e Gjirokastrës, Aleksandri, dhe i Korçës, Kristodhuli, paraqitën dorëheqjen e tyre. Mitropolit i Korçës u zgjodh arkimandriti Joan Pelushi dhe episkop i Apollonisë u zgjodh ikonomi at Kozma Qirjo.

Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë gjatë periudhës 1991 - 1998, pavarësisht nga mundimet, trazirat e përgjithshme politiko-shoqërore dhe rrënimi i ekonomisë së vendit, u rimëkëmb nga rrënojat dhe, duke jetuar në atmosferë ngjalljeje, u zhvillua me ritme shumë të shpejta. Në shumë qytete, qyteza dhe në qindra fshatra, me popullsi orthodhokse, u organizuan sërish enoritë orthodhokse. Filloi në përgjithësi jeta liturgjike dhe e mistereve, predikimi dhe katekizmi. U organizuan lidhjet rinore, e grave dhe e intelektualëve. Për krijimin e kuadrove vendas filloi në nëntor 1992 funksionimi i shkollës Teologjike- Hieratike, e cila që nga viti 1997 u zhvendos në një kompleks ndërtesash pranë Manastirit të Shën Vlashit në Durrës, me emrin Akademia Teologjike Orthodhokse Ngjallja e Krishtit. Deri në vitin 1999 u dorëzuan 110 klerikë të rinj, me arsim të mesëm dhe të lartë, duke kryer studime tre-vjeçare teologjike. Në shtator të vitit 1998, u hap në Gjirokastër Shkolla e Mesme Kishtare Kryqi i Nderuar, me konvikt. Studentë të porsadiplomuar nga Akademia Teologjike përbënë bërthamën e parë murgjërore të Manastirit të Ardenicës. U ndërtuan nga themelet 5 manastire dhe 74 kisha të reja; u restauruan 65 kisha-monumente dhe u riparuan më shumë se 130 të tjera. Më shumë se 20 ndërtesa të mëdha u ndërtuan ose u blenë dhe u rindërtuan, që të vendosen selitë mitropolitane, shkolla, shtëpi pritjeje, punishte dhe klinika. Botohet gazeta mujore Ngjallja (prej vitit 1992), revista për fëmijë Gëzohu (prej vitit 1997), buletini studentor Fjala dhe buletini në anglisht News from Orthodoxy in Albania (Të rejat nga Orthodhoksia në Shqipëri); gjithashtu botohen edhe libra liturgjikë, shpirtërorë e shkencorë. Kisha ka shtypshkronjën e saj, stacionin radiofonik, punishtet e qirinjve dhe të drurit.

Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë zhvilloi një veprimtari të gjerë sociale  veçanërisht në kohën e krizës politiko-shoqërore të vendit (1992, 94, 97, 99)  me ndarjen e mijërave tonë me ushqime, veshje, ilaçe, në ndihmë të familjeve të varfra dhe të refugjatëve kosovarë, si edhe me dhurime pajisjesh spitalore në qytete, fshatra dhe institucione sociale. Në shëndetësi kontribuon me Qëndrën Diagnostike "Ungjillëzimi" në Tiranë, me poliklinikat në Kavajë, Korçë, Lushnje dhe Jergucat, gjithashtu dhe me njësinë ambulante dentare. Në arsim, përveç institucioneve të lartpërmendura, ngriti 7 kopshte në qytete të mëdha, qendra rinore dhe kampingje. Gjithashtu, organizoi programe të zhvillimit bujqësor (të vaditjes, ekonomisë shtëpiake, shtrimit të rrugëve etj.). Të ardhurat ekonomike për realizimin e gjithë këtyre veprave u siguruan nga dhuratat e mijërave miqve nga jashtë vendit, të cilët iu përgjigjën fushatave të Kryepiskopit për ndihmë.

Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë merr pjesë në mënyrë aktive në veprimtaritë e Kishave të tjera Orthodhokse. Ajo u bë anëtare e Këshillit Botëror të Kishave, të Konferencës Evropiane të Kishave dhe në përgjithësi kontribuon në përpjekjet e bashkëpunimit paqësor dhe solidaritetit në Evropën Juglindore.

Me veprimtarinë dhe praninë e saj, ka treguar se është një faktor serioz shpirtëror, kulturor dhe social në Shqipëri si edhe i bashkëjetesës fetare në vend.

----------


## Albo

*Arti  -  1.  Arkitektura & Mozaikët  	* 

Për sa i përket artit, mendojmë se është më mirë vështrimi i tij sipas periudhave kulturore. Dallojmë këto periudha:

1) Periudha paleokristiane (shek. IV  mesi i shek. VIII)

2) Periudha bizantine (mesi i shek. VIII  XV)

3) Periudha pasbizantine dhe e sundimit turk (1501  1912).

Arkitektura

1)     Periudha paleokristiane 

Gërmimet arkeologjike të dekadave të fundit, nxorën në dritë kryesisht monumente që i përkasin shek. V  VI, si p.sh. bazilika e gjetur në Tepë, jashtë Elbasanit, që mund të jetë e shek. IV. Tipat më të njohur të arkitekturës kishtare të kësaj periudhe janë bazilikat trenefëshe.
Nefet anësore ndahen me kolona (si në Arapaj të Durrësit, Bylis, Amantia) ose kolona me seksion katrorë (në Elbasan, Butrint), ose një kombinim i të dyjave (Sarandë); disa prej tyre janë me 3 absida (harqe pranë altarit) (në Ballsh, Lin). Bazilika njënefëshe u gjetën në Antigone, Apolloni, Durrës dhe Sarandë. Gjithashtu ruhen edhe pagëzimore paleokristiane (rrethore, katrore, ose tetëkëndëshe), p.sh. në Finiq, Lin (bregun jugor të Ohrit) dhe më e bukura dhe më e kompletuara në Butrint. 
2)     Periudha bizantine

Kishat e shek. X paraqesin forma të reja në ndërtimet kishtare. Në disa vende ndërtohen kisha njënefëshe (si e profetit Ilia në Bual të Përmetit, e së Tërëshenjtës Mari në Çerskë të Leskovikut, e Shën Sergjit dhe Bakut në Himarë), në të tjera vazhdon tradita e bazilikës (si e Shën Stefanit në Dhërmi etj.). Në fillimet e periudhës pasbizantine ruhet ende tipi i veçantë i bazilikës së Shën Nikollës në Perondi të Beratit. Kryesisht në këtë periudhë përurohet një tip i ri kishe në formë kryqi të brendashkruar me kupolë (në Peshkëpinë e Sipërme, Kosinë). Shumë kujdes i kushtohet edhe pjesës së jashtme të kishës (kupolë, dekoracione në kornizat e dritareve, kombinime të tullës dhe gurit). Një shembull karakteristik është kisha e Hyjlindëses në Labovë të Kryqit e shek. X, sipas disa të tjerëve e shek. XIII, me vlerë të veçantë artistike. Në shek. XIII e XIV shfaqet një lulëzim i ri arkitektonik. Në zonën e Shkodrës gjatë shek. XIII shihet një ndikim i arkitekturës perëndimore (si në atë të Shën Sergjit e Bakut pranë lumit Buna, atë të Vaut të Dejës).  Shpesherë gjejmë të gërshetuara tiparet bizantine me ato romake. Kishat bizantine paraqesin ndikime romake, ndërsa piktura bizantine dominon edhe në ndërtesat e stilit romak. Në jug vazhdojnë të ndërtohen kisha njënefëshe (e Shën Joanit në Boboshticë), bazilikat bëhen më të rralla dhe stili në formë kryqi të lirë me kupolë mbizotëron (p.sh. në Marmiro të Vlorës, në Manastirin e Hyjlindëses në Zvërnec)E Tërëshënjta e Vllahernës (e restauruar në shek. XVI) dhe kisha e Shën Triadhës (Trinisë së Shenjtë), në Berat, janë veçse një tip i thjeshtë kryqi i brendashkruar i të njëjtit stil; ndërsa kisha e Manastirit të Hyjlindëses, në Apolloni, i përket një tipi të ndërthurur. Një monument i veçantë bizantin, si nga kompozimi arkitekturor dhe ai dekorativ, është kisha e Shën Nikollës në Mesopotam, ndoshta e shek. XIII.                        

         3)   Periudha pasbizantine

Ndërtimi i kishave u ndërpre plotësisht në fillim të pushtimit osman. Në shek. XVI, paralelisht me qytetet e vjetra, zhvillohen edhe qytete të reja në zona malore, si p. sh. Moskopoli (Voskopoja), Vithkuqi dhe Nica, ku dhe ndërtohen kisha që shquhen për nga thjeshtësia arkitektonike dhe modestia e formës së tyre. Nga mesi i shek. XVI shfaqen forma arkitektonike të zhvilluara nëpër manastire, të cilat ndërtohen kryesisht në vende të veçuara. Ndërtime karakteristike të shek. XVI janë: kisha e Metamorfozës së Shpëtimtarit (Sotirit), në Tremisht të Përmetit (1540  1560); kisha e Shën Athanasit në Mazhar të Poliçanit (1513), e Shën Dhimitrit (1526), e Manastirit të Profetit Ilia në Jergucat, e Hyjlindëses Mari në Zervat (1569), në Kamena dhe Vrahogoranxi. Nga shek. XVII shquhen kishat e manastireve: të Shën Joan Prodhromit në Voskopojë (1632) dhe e Tërëshenjtës Mari në Barmash të Kolonjës etj. Një sërë manastiresh ndeshim edhe gjatë bregdetit të Jonit gjiri i Kakomies (1672), në Krorizi, në Krimorovë, në Piqeras (1672).

Në shek. XVIII ndërtohen më shumë kisha, me arkitekturë e dekoracion të përmirësuar. Rëndësi i jepet kryesisht ambientit të brendshëm, ndërsa nga jashtë ndërtesa mbetet e thjeshtë, që të mos provokojë pushtuesit që kishin tjetër besim. Në këtë shekull kemi një zhvillim të konsiderueshëm ekonomik e shoqëror, fuqizim të feudalëve shqiptarë dhe situatë relative të qetë politike. Në të njëjtën kohë shtohet kthimi në myslimanë dhe ligjet e rrepta ndalojnë ndërtimin e kishave të krishtera. Prandaj, në qytete e në fshatra kishat ndërtohen në mënyrë të tillë që të përzihen arkitektonisht me shtëpitë. Shembull karakteristik i kishës pasbizantine në Berat është kisha katedrale e së Tërëshenjtës Mari (1797). Në Myzeqe mbizotëron Manastiri i Ardenicës (Ardhevusës), në të cilin ndërtesat e sotme (të shek. XVIII) janë ndërtuar mbi rrënojat e një manastiri të periudhës bizantine. Nga mesi i shek. XVIII deri në mesin e shek. XIX, u ndërtuan kisha pothuajse në çdo fshat të Myzeqesë. Modeli përfaqësues është stili bazilik trenefëshe, me kolona druri dhe tavan të sheshtë, siç është kisha e Shën Gjergjit, në Libofshë (1776). Edhe në Voskopojë 7 kishat që ekzistojnë sot paraqesin një formë arkitekturore unikale të mrekullueshme, veçanërisht ambjentet e brendshme të stilit bazilik janë me kupolë dhe janë ndërtuar me ndjeshmëri të veçantë. Nga shek. XIX ruhen gjer më sot pak kisha (si p.sh. e Shën Nikollës, në Toshkëz (1811) dhe kisha e Manastirit të Shën Kozmait, në Kolkondas të Fierit (1813  1814), e cila është bazilikë trenefëshe me kupolë.

Mozaikët   

Bashkë me monumentet arkitektonike, ruhen edhe mozaikë me vlerë (në Tiranë, Arapaj të Durrësit, Bylis, Sarandë, Antigone etj.). Tematika e tyre nuk është nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë; ata, duke ndjekur traditën njerëzore formojnë relieve, figuracione bimësh, zogjsh, kafshësh e skena barinjsh. Mozaiku më i rëndësishëm nga ata të dyshemesë së bazilikës së Mesaplikut, që ruhet në Muzeun e Tiranës, paraqet portretin e një burri në profil me mbishkrimin: APARKEAS. Disa mozaikë duken disi të thjeshta, por megjithatë ato kanë vlera të mëdha artistike si p.sh. mozaiku në pagëzimoren rrethore të Butrintit. Mozaikët e vetëm muralë që janë gjetur deri tani janë ato të kishëzës (kapeles) së amfiteatrit të Durrësit, (ku paraqiten Shën Stefani, një figurë perandoreshe  ndoshta e së Tërëshenjtës Mari , kryeengjëjt, dhuruesit) që paraqesin mjaft ngjashmëri me mozaikët e Selanikut.

----------


## Albo

*Art    -   2.   Miniaturat & Ikonografia  	
*

Miniaturat


Modelin më të hershëm të ikonografisë e përbëjnë miniaturat e Kodikut të famshëm të Purpurt të Beratit, e një dorëshkrimi Ungjilli, (ndoshta i shek. VI), i shkruar me gërma të mëdha. Miniaturat më të shumta të dorëshkrimeve datojnë nga shek. IX  XIV dhe shquhen për bukurinë e shkrimit me gërma të arta. Modele të stilit të shkëlqyer bizantin gjenden edhe në dy kodikët e Vlorës (fundi i shek. XI, fillim i shek. XII). Këta na kujtojnë vepra të ngjashme me ato të Konstandinopojës të shek. X.




Ikonografia

1)     Periudha bizantine

Ikonat më të vjetra në Shqipëri i përkasin shek. XII  XIV. Ikonat e së Tërëshenjtës Mari (Odhigjitrias) në Mborje të Korçës dhe e së Tërëshenjtës në Blasti, në shpellën e liqenit të Prespës së Madhe, konsiderohen nga më të bukurat e artit bizantin. Stili i kohës së dinastisë së Maqedonëve e veçanërisht të Paleologëve (mesi i shek. XIII  fundi i shek. XIV), që lulëzoi në Konstandinopojë e në Selanik, ndikoi thellësisht veprat që gjenden në vend. Mjaft mbreslënëse për nga bukuria është imazhi i kryeengjëllit Mihail në kishën e Mborjes, në Korçë (shek. XIV).

Modele mjaft me vlerë të afreskeve (pikturave murale) bizantine, kanë mbijetuar në vende të izoluara, si shpellat në Vllastonjë, Letmi e Kallmet, afër Lezhës (shek. XII). Në shek. XIII e XIV u krijuan vepra të rëndësishme, midis të cilave afresket e manastireve të Apollonisë dhe të Rubikut (në juglindje të Shkodrës), të kishës së Vaut të Dejës (përsëri në Shkodër), në Malingrad (ishulli i vogël i Prespës së Madhe) dhe të kalasë së Beratit. Stili i pikturës paraqet ndikime vendase, bizantine por edhe perëndimore. Prirja më e theksuar drejt modeleve të lashta klasike duket në afresket e menxës së Manastirit të Apollonisë (fundi i shek. XIII  fillim i shek. XIV), që shquhen për nivelin e lartë artistik (p.sh. lutja në Getsemani). Afreske të shkëlqyera të një ikonografi anonim të shek. XIV ruhen në muret e jashtme e të brendshme të kishës, në ishullin e Malingradit të Prespës së Madhe (1345-1369). 


2)     Periudha pasbizantine

Onufër Neokastriti nga Elbasani, në shek. XVI, duke vlerësuar me gjenialitet të gjitha traditat e mëparshme, shfaqet si ikonografi më i rëndësishëm i Shqipërisë. Nga veprat e tij shpëtuan ikonat e ikonostasit të kishës së Evangjelistrias (eTërëshenjtës Mari) dhe Shën Dhimitrit, në kalanë e Beratit; afresket e kishës së Shën Nikollës në Shelcan të Elbasanit dhe Shën Theodhorëve, në Berat. Ky artist i madh i familjarizuar me traditën bizantine, asimilon në mënyrë krijuese arritje të suksesshme të artit perëndimor të kohës së tij. Në veprat e Onufrit të bëjnë përshtypje lidhja armonike e ngjyrave të ngrohta me tone të fuqishme dhe transparencë, ndryshimi i rregullave tradicionale, fuqia psikologjike e fytyrave, kontrasti dritë-hije si dhe elementi dramatik që përshkon afreskët e tij. Shpirti artistik i Onufrit formon një shkollë ikonografike në Shqipëri, të cilën do ta quanim Shkolla e Beratit. Ata që e pasuan, i biri i tij, Nikolla, Joani, bashkëpunëtori i Nikollës, më vonë Onufër Qiprioti dhe anonimë të tjerë, që pikturuan kisha në zona të ndryshme të Shqipërisë, janë ndikuar mjaft nga ai, por pa arritur dot në lartësinë e tij.

Në shek. XVII krijimtaria artistike vazhdon dhe shumë kisha zbukurohen me ikona dhe afreske p.sh. zona e Beratit, fshatra të Myzeqesë, Voskopoja, Vithkuqi, Lubonja, Postenani, Radova dhe Lunxhëria. Në vitin 1622, Onufër Qiprioti pikturon kishën e së Tërëshenjtës në Vrahogoranxi, me stil të qetë, të ekuilibruar, ku tregohet artist i talentuar, por që nuk të emocionon mjaft si artisti tjetër me të njëjtin emër. Afresket me mbishkrime në greqisht ruajnë e na tregojnë emrat e mjaft ikonografëve si të: Mihail Linotopit e të shokut të tij Nikollës, në kishën e Profetit Ilia të Stegopolit (1653); Mihail dhe Konstandin Gramozit dhe Mihail Zermas. Shumë kisha u pikturuan nga anonimë, si p.sh. Manastiri i Shën Joan Prodhromit (Pararendësit), në Voskopojë (1659).

Midis ikonografëve vendas të shek. XVIII dhe XIX shquhen: David Selenica (nga Selenica e Kolonjës), Konstandin Shpataraku (nga Shpati), Konstandin dhe Athanas Zografi (nga Korça) bashkë me bijtë dhe nipërit, Gjergj dhe Joan Çetiri (nga Grabova) bashkë me bijtë dhe nipërit, Nikolla Gunga (nga fshatrat e Myzeqesë). Kështu, pra, pas Shkollës së Beratit, të shek. XVI  XVII, do të mund të flisnim edhe për grupin e ikonografëve të Shkollës së Korçës, të shek. XVIII  XIX. Tek veprat e këtyre artistëve është i dukshëm ndikimi i ikonografisë së Malit të Shenjtë, por edhe i stilit perëndimor. Tek veprat e artistëve korçarë Konstandin e Athanas Zografi (mesi i shek. XVIII) vërehen edhe tendenca të stilit barok, portretet kanë më plasticitet dhe shumë elemente etnografike. Mjaft shprehëse shfaqet pasuria e afreskeve pasbizantine në 7 kishat e Voskopojës, që ruhen gjer më sot. Veçanërisht në muret e kishës së Shën Nikollës, që i pikturoi David Selenica (1726), hasim 2000 figura me kompozicion të larmishëm. Në veprat e tij ato që të lënë mbresa janë: ngjyrat, kompozimi lakonik, dëshira e tij realiste, interesimi për ambientin dhe perspektivën, përpjekja për ti bërë sa më familjarë shenjtorët gjatë kishërimit (pjesëmarrjes në adhurim), p.sh. fytyra e kryedhjakonit Stefan. Afreske interesante ruhen dhe në zona të tjera, si p.sh. në Manastirin e Shën Triadhës (Trinisë së Shenjtë) në Pepeli, që u pikturua nga Adam Theotoqi (1754), i Tërëshenjtës në Pecë (1770), i Shën Spiridhonit në Vuno (në fund të shek. XVIII). Në të njëjtën kohë u pikturuan shumë kisha në Myzeqe, si p.sh. e Shën Gjergjit në Libofshë (1782), që u pikturua nga korçari Kostandin dhe i biri i tij Terpo, e Shën Nikollës në Vanaj (1795) dhe e Shën Athanasit në Karavasta (1797) nga vëllezërit Gjergj dhe Joan Çetiri.

Në fillim të shek. XIX Joan Çetiri dhe nipi i tij, Nikolla, pikturojnë kishën e Shën Gjergjit në Strumë; Nikolla Çetiri kishën e Shën Nikollës në Krutje të Lushnjës (1811); Joan Çetiri dhe djali i tij, Naumi, kishën e Shën Nikollës në Toshkëz të Lushnjës (1813). Joani dhe nipi i tij, Nikolla, kishën e Shën Theodhorit në Kadipashaj (1801). Kërkimi metodik ndoshta mund të përcaktojë edhe një prirje të tretë të ikonografisë Shkollën e Myzeqesë.

Libra historikë të kohërave më të hershme përshkruajnë thesare shumë të çmuara  të punimit artistik të metaleve, të gdhendjeve të imta dhe qëndisjeve. Prej gjithë këtyre krijimeve artistike kishtare ruhen mjaft punime gdhendjeje: ikonostasesh, amvonesh, fronesh dhespotikë, ndenjësesh epitropësh etj. (ikonostase në Korçë, Voskopojë, Ardenicë, Labovë, Gjirokastër, Libofshë, Berat, Elbasan, Leusë, Lashovë, Sopik dhe Vithkuq); punime argjendarie e punim metalesh: enë të shenjta (disk e potir), kapakë ungjilli; dhe punime qëndistarie (p.sh. Epitafi i Gllavenicës). Gjer më sot këto nuk janë studiuar aq sa duhet.

Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë tregon një interesim të veçantë, duke dhënë kontributin e saj për studimin, regjistrimin dhe restaurimin e monumenteve orthodhokse të ruajtura gjer më sot. Shumë kisha e manastire, kryesisht në zona të veçuara malore, të pasura me afreske, të kërcënuara nga koha dhe kushtet e disfavorshme atmosferike, presin studiues dhe restaurues. Thesaret e vyera orthodhokse të artit të këtij rajoni skajor perëndimor të Perandorisë Bizantine e më vonë të Perandorisë Osmane, ato që nuk u grabitën nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm të kohërave të ndryshme, mbeten pasuri kulturore të Shqipërisë, por dhe në përgjithësi monumente të rëndësishme të krijimtarisë artistike ballkanike e evropiane.

----------


## Albo

*Historia e nështrimit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë nga qeveria komuniste e Enver Hoxhës në shkurtin e 1950.*

Cilët ishin klerikët që firmosën Statutin.
Si e manipuluan komunistët Kishën Orthodhokse Shqiptare.
Si filloi goditja ndaj besimeve fetare në Shqipëri dhe përse komunistët e filluan me klerin katolik.
Si dështuan ata me manipulimin e statutit të bektashijve dhe vrasja e dy klerikëve në Kryegjyshatë. 
Eleminimi i dy Kryepeshkopëve orthodhoksë Xhuvani dhe Kissi dhe ardhja në krye e Paisi Vodicës.
Mbajtja e Kongresi i III të Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë në shkurtin e vitit 1950 nën kryesinë e Kryepeshkopit Vodica dhe kush ishin personalitetet e larta të Qeverisë Komuniste që morën pjesë aty. Fjala e përfaqësuesit të Qeverisë Adil Çaraçani dhe si u ndryshua statuti i vitit 1928 që ishte miratuar nga qeveria e Monarkisë së Mbretit Zog. 
Çfarë thuhej në statutin e vjetër si u ndryshua ai dhe kush ishin klerikët që e firmosën atë

Dashnor Kaloçi

Menjëherë pas ardhjes në pushtet në fundin e vitit 1944, regjimi komunist dhe personalisht Kryetari i Qeverisë, Gjeneral-Kolonel Enver Hoxha, u kujdesën dhe filluan marrjen e masave që krerët e tre komuniteteve fetare që ishin në Shqipëri: Myslyman, Katolik e Orthodhoks, të viheshin me çdo kusht nën kontrollin e tyre dhe t'u shërbenin vijës politike që do të ndiqte ai regjim. Goditja e parë filloi ndaj Klerit Katolik me qëndër në Shkodër, (gjë e cila u bë me porosinë e jugosllavëve) të cilët nuk e pranuan bashkëpunimin me komunistët dhe shkëputjen e tyre nga Vatikani. 

Si rezultat i kësaj, u pushkatuan dhe u burgosun shumë klerikë katolikë. Në këtë kontekst dhe për të realizuar nënshtrimin e tyre, qeveria komuniste i vazhdoi përpjekjet e saj në vitin 1945 me Kryegjyshin e Bektashinjëve Baba Fejzon, i cili kryesonte Kryegjyshatën Botërore me seli në Tiranë. Kjo gjë u bë për arsye se nënkryetari qeverisë komuniste, ishte Baba Faja Martaneshi, një bektashi tepër i njohur dhe me influencë të madhe në atë komunitet fetar. Përpjekjet për ndryshimin e statutit të bektashinjëve dështuan, pasi Baba Fejzo nuk e pranoi të nënshkruante atë statut të manipuluar nga komunistët dhe e vrau Baba Fajën e pastaj edhe veten. Pasi nuk ia arritën dot t'i nënshtronin me metodat e manipulimit, komunistët filluan dhunën edhe ndaj besimit myslyman e bektashinëjve, duke burgosur e pushkatur shumë prej tyre. Ndërsa ndaj krerëve të besimit katolik dhe myslyman u përdor një dhunë e egër me vrasje, burgosje dhe internime, kleri Orthodhoks u trajtua më ndryshe sepse nuk pati atë rezistencë që bëri Kleri katolik dhe ai Myslyman. Kjo gjë erdhi edhe si rezultat i ndikimit që kishte mbi qeverinë shqiptare Jugosllavia dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik, qeveritë e së cilës ishin të lidhura ngushtë me Patriakanën Orthodhoksve të Moskës. Nisur nga kjo, Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë, ishte e para që u manipulua prej komunistëve dhe u vu plotësisht në shërbim të saj. 


*Ndërhyrja te Kisha Orthodhokse*

Pasi kishte burgosur dhe eleminuar Visarion Xhuvanin dhe Kristofor Kissin, dy Kryepiskopët që kishin udhëhequr Kishën Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, qeveria komuniste arriti që vinte në krye të saj At Paisi Vodicën (babai i Josif Pashkos) i cili nuk kishte asnjë lloj arsimi fetar. Pas kësaj ajo e pati më të lehtë për të nështruar Kishën Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, gjë e cila filloi në shkurtin e vitit 1950, kur në Tiranë u organizua Kongresi i III Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, i cili ndryshoi statutin e saj të vitit 1928 dhe miratoi statutin e ri. Në këtë Kongres i cili u bë tërsisht nën kontrollin e Patriakanës së Moskës, Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë e hoqi nga Statuti i saj i vitit 1928, nenin ku sanksionohej shtetësia e drejtuesëve të lartë të asaj Kishe (për Cilësitë e Peshkopëve. fq. 9 Art. 16) ku thuhej: "Kryepishkopi, Peshkopët, Zavendësit e tyre lokalë, Ikonomi i Madh Mitrofor, Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Sinodhit, si dhe ndihmësit e Zavendësit Klerikë të Kryepishkopit dhe të Peshkopëve, duhet të jenë prej gjaku, gjuhe Shqiptarë si edhe të kenë nënshetësinë Shqiptare". Në statutin e ri që u miratua nga ai Kongresi, ai artikull u ndryshua plotësisht dhe në të thuhej: "Krahas me zhvillimin e ndjenjave fetare Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë do të zhvillojë në besimtarët dhe ndjenjat e besnikërisë ndaj Pushtetit të popullit dhe të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë si edhe ndjenjën e Atdhe-dashurisë dhe të përforcimit të bashkimit Kombëtar. Prandaj gjithë funksionarët dhe personeli i saj, duhet të jenë shtetas shqiptar, të ndershëm, besnikë të popullit dhe t'Atdheut dhe të gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat civile". Me anë të këtij ndryshimi, qeveria komuniste e Shqipërisë, realizoi synimet e qëllimin e Moskës dhe Patriakanës Ruse, e cila do ta kishte fare të lehtë që në krye të Kishës Orthodhokse në Shqipëri, të caktonte një njeri të saj, (jo shqiptar), shtetësinë e së cilit (si shqiptar) nuk do të ishte e vështirë për t'ia dhënë. Pra me kapjen e kreut të Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, Patriakana Ruse do të arrinte atë që arriti në të gjitha vëndet e tjera të Europës Lindore të besimit orthodhoks, të cilat u vunë në shërbim të saj. Po si u arrit kjo gjë dhe cilët ishin klerikët orthodhoksë që u vunë në shërbim të qeverisë komuniste me dhunë apo me dëshirë" 


*Aprovimi i projekt-statutit*

Disa ditë para mbajtjes së Kongresit, më 1 shkurt 1950 u mblodh Komisioni për hartimin e Statutit të Kishës nën kryesinë e Kryepeshkopit Imzot Paisi Vodoica (Pashko) i cili hartoj një proces-verbal ku thuhej: " Vdekje fashizmit. Liri e popullit. Sot dit' e Mërkurë, më 1 Shkurt 1950 dhe ora 18.30, u mbloth Komisioni për hartimin e projekt-statutit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, i përbërë prej Kryepiskopit të gjithë Shqipërisë Imzot Paisi, në cilësinë e Kryetarit, prej antarëve të Sinodhit, të Përndershëmit Arhimandrit Dhimitër Kokoneshit dhe Ikonom At Aristotel Stratos, prej Hirësisë së tij Episkopit Irene Banushi, nën cilësinë e specialistit për çështjet kanonike dhe dogmatike, prej Z.Z. Foni Qirko dhe Ilia Kota, nën cilësinë e juristëve, dhe prej Z. Niko Cane, nënë cilësinë e specialistit për çështjet kanonike dhe dogmatike. Komisioni në fjalë, pasëi shqyrtoi për të fundit herë, nën për nen dhe në tërsi projekt-statutin e përgatitur prej tij, vendosi unanimisht t'i parashtrohet Kongresit për shqyrtim dhe aprovim projekt-statuti që i bashkangjitet këtij vendimi dhe që përmban të gjithë faqet e tij të daktilografuara nënshkrimet e Kryetarit dhe të Antarëve të Komisionit të përbërë si më sipër. Kryetari Paisi Vodica". Ky proces-verbal iu paraqit për miratim Kongresit që i zhvilloi punimet disa ditë më vonë. Po si u mbajt ai Kongres, kush mori pjesë aty dhe çfarë vendimesh mori ai?


*Mbajtja e Kongresit të III të Kishës*

Kongresi i III i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale i Shqipërisë i zhvilloi punimet në Tiranë nga data 1 deri në 5 shkurt të vitit 1950. Senacën e parë të këtij Kongresi e hapi me një fjalë të shkurtër Mitropoliti i Tiranës dhe Durrësit, dhe Kryepeshkopi i gjithë Shqipërisë, Hirësia e tij Paisi Vodica, i cili përshëndeti delegatët dhe falenderoi përfaqësinë e Qeverisë, Gjeneral-Kolonel Enver Hoxhën dhe autoritetet e tjera që mernin pjesë në Kongres. Pastaj kryetari i mbledhjes ia dha fjalën Adil Çarçanit, Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Kryeministrisë, i cili në emër të Qeverisë të RPSH përshëndeti Kongresin dhe i uroi suksese në punën e tij. Në fjalën e tij Çarçani përcaktoi në vija të përgjithshme të drejtat dhe detyrat e Komitetit Orthodhoks të Shqipërisë, të cilat duhet të ndiqeshin në kuadrin e kursit të ri të regjimit komunist që ishte vendosur në Shqipëri dhe që udhëhiqej nga Enver Hoxha. Më pas në cilësinë e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Sinodhit të Shenjtë të Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, z. Niko Cane i paraqiti Kongresit një relacion mbi ndryshimin e projekt-statutit, ku në mes të tjerash thuhej: "Në emër të Sinodhit të Shenjtë, po i parashtroj këtij Kongresi për shqyrtim dhe aprovim, projekt-statutin më të ri të Kishës s'onë, të përgatitur prej vetë Sinodhit në bashkëpunim me specialistët e tjerë mbi çështjet kanonike dhe dogmatike. Në përpilimin e këtij projekt-statuti, shokë, janë marrë parasysh këta faktorë kryesorë: 1) Fitorja historike që korri populli ynë nëpërmjet luftës famëmadhe Nacional-çlirimtare, i udhëhequr nga Partija jonë e Punës, me në krye shokun Enver4) Situata e re që u krijua në gjirin dhe në udhëheqjen e Kishës me marrjen e frerit kishtar nga ana e popullit dhe me rrëzimin e sistemeve totalitare dhe eksploatonjës të krijuar nga jerarkë të degjeneruar dhe renegatë të interesave të Kishës së popullit tonë, siç ishin Kristoforët dhe Visarionët me shokë, të cilët në kundërshtim të hapët me parimet demokratike të orthodhoksisë, e kishte monopolizuar Kishën në duart e një klike të privelegjuar, së cilës i shërbenin verbërisht. Kisha jonë duhet të frymëzohet nga ndjenja të zjarrta atdhedashunije dhe respekti të pakufishëm për Pushtetin e Popullit dhe për udhëheqësit e tij, ndjenja këto që dihet t'i nxisi dhe t'i ngrejë lart dhe në rradhët e masave, duke u nisur gjithmonë nga parimi se pa atdhe dhe popull të lirë, nuk mund të ketë kurrë kishë të lirë. Këto janë parimet themeltare që dallojnë rrënjësisht statutin e ri nga ay i vjetër, i cili nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një statut personal i Zogut dhe Vissarionit që ekzaltonte e mbronte dy Tiranë, njërin në shtet, dhe tketrin në Kishë dhe që mbështetste dhe përforconte pozitat e një klike të priveligjuar në gjirin e udhëheqjen e Kishës t'onë, Statuti, ay që u përdor pastaj si një simbol i shenjtë edhe prej Kristoforit, i cili e shpinte ujin në të njëjtin mulli dhe interesat e parimet e të gjithë tiranëve, bile me tendenca më të theksuara e më djallëzore prej këtij nxënësi të denjë të frymës së errët të fanarit. Sikur të zbrisnim pak më poshtë e të qasemi në Athinën monarko-fashiste të tjera bekime dhe këtu nga ana e udhëheqjes së Kishës greke, që nxiti monarko-fashizmin të masakrojë popullin grek dhe të vrasi shqiptarë apo bullagrët për të rrëmbyer tokat e tyre. Por le të mos zgjateme më tepër në këtë drejtim, pse këtë punë e bënte dhe Kristofori me shokë dhe le të themi me përgjegjësi se shumica dërmonjëse e Kishave ku pushteti nuk ndodhet në duart e popullit, ku edhe kishat sundohen e udhëhiqen nga renegatët e popullit dhe pseudofetarë" 


*Mbyllja e Kongresit*

Pas relacionit të Sekretari i Përgjithshëm Niko Cane, u miratua Projekt-Rezolucioni i Kongresëit të III të Kishës Ortodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, ku midis të tjerash thuhej: "Kongresi u mbajt në një kohë kur populli i Shqipërisë, i çliruar qysh prej 6 vjetësh, në sajë të fitores së shkëlqyer t'Ushtrisë Sovjetike të lavdishme të prirë nga Gjeniali Stalin, dhe në sajë të luftës së tij heroike Nacional-Çlirimtare, të prirë nga Komandanti ynë i dashur Gjeneral-Armate Enver Hoxha, ka përmbysur regjimet anti-popullore të tiranisë, të shtypjes dhe të çfrytëzimit, duke marrë Pushtetin në duart e veta dhe ka dërrmuar me vendosmëri shëmbullore gjithë tentativat e tradhëtarëve dhe t'armiqëve të tij të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm që synojnë në mënurë sistematike dhe djallëzore t'i rrëmbejnë këtë fitore të lavdishme, të korrur me aq sakrificë dhe privacione dhe me mijra dëshmorë dhe heronj. U mbajt në një kohë kur vendi ynë, i prirë nga Qeverija jonë Demokratike, nga Partija jonë e Punës dhe Shoku Enver, dhe me ndihmën e paçmuar të Bashkimit Sovjetik e të Madhit Stalin, dhe me ndihmën e Demokracive Popullore, ka arritur suksese të mëdha në zhvillimin e gjithëanshëm. U mbajt në një kohë kur Atdheu dhe Populli ynë, nën udhëheqjen e Partisë dhe të shokut Enver, janë rradhitur vendosmërisht në Kampin e pathyeshëm Demokratik dhe anti-imperialist, të prirë nga Bashkimi i Lavdishëm Sovjetik dhe Madhi Stalin, Kamp i cili rritet e forcohet dita ditës, ndërsa kampi anti-demokratik e imperialist, që përfshin forcat e errësirës dhe të skllavërisë, me në krye imperializmin amerikano-englez, po gërryhet dhe dërmohet nga dita në ditë. U mbajt së fundi, në një kohë kur mbarë njerzimi përparimtar, është rradhitur nën Kampin unik të paqes, të dashurisë dhe të vëllazërisë, ku e ka vëndin dhe kisha jonë e rilindur dhe ku bëjnë pjesë Kishat përparimtare të Botës, me në krye Kishën e Madhe Orthodhokse Ruse. Kongresi, pasi dëgjoi Referatin e Kryetarit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, mbi gjëndjen e saj qysh prej kohrave të lashta e deri sot dhe prograqmin e ri të kishës së rilindur, si dhe diskutimet e delegatëve të Kongresit, dënon me një zë të gjithë veprimtarinë armiqësore t'ushtruar prej udhëheqsave të deridjeshëmnë dëm të saj, të popullit dhe Atdheut tonë, aprovon unanimisht rrugën dhe vijën ndërtimtare që ka caktuar udhëheqja e saj e sotme si dhe Statutin e ri të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, duke caktuar njikohësisht këto detyra: "1) Të aktivizohet në një mënyrë t'atillë që Kisha të orientohet e të drejtohet në rrugën që shpie drejt kampit unik të paqes, në dashurinë dhe vëllazërimin ndërmjet popujvet, në krye të cilit qëndron Bashkimi i Lavdishëm Sovjetik dhe i Madhi Stalin dhe ku bëjnë pjesë vendosmërisht të gjithë popujt përparimtarë e paqe-dashës dhe gjithë kishat përparimtare, me në krye Kishën e Madhe Orthodhokse Ruse2) Gjithë funksionarët e Kishës, klerikë dhe laik, gjithë priftërinjtë dhe gjithë personeli kishtar, si dhe gjithë antarët e këshillave kishtare të qyteteve dhe katundeve, të jenë njerëz me ndjenja të larta patriotike, të jenë njerëz të ndershëm , të ushqeknë dashuri të pakufishme për republikën tonë Popullore, për Qeverinë Demokratike, për Partinë t'onë të Punës dhe udhëheqësin e saj të ndritur shokun Enver4) Kongresi falenderon nga zemra Qeverrinë t'onë Demokratike, Partinë tonë të Punës dhe shokun Enver dhe u shpreh ndjenjat e mirënjohjes së thellë për përkrahjen e ndihmën e madhe morale dhe materjale që i kanë dhënë dhe po i japin vazhdimisht Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, në përmbushjen e detyrave të saj karshi popullit dhe atdheut". Kongresi i III i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë (nënshkrimet e delegatëve)

*Pasojat e ndryshimit të Statutit*

Ndërhyrja e qeverisë komuniste të Enver Hoxhës në çështjet e besimeve fetare dhe ndryshmi i statutit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë që ishte miratuar në vitin 1928 nga Qeveria e Monarkisë së Zogut, ishte me pasoja të mëdha për këto komunitet fetar dhe Shqipërinë. Në atë statut të miratuar nga Kongresi i III I Kishës Orthodhokse, u sanksionua që në krye të asaj kishe mund të vinte në Shqipëri çdo Peshkop i huaj. Në bazë të këtij statuti të vitit 1950, erdhi në Shqipëri edhe Hirësia e tij Anaqstas Janullatis, prania e të cilëit ngjalli polemika dhe debate të mëdha të cilat vazhdojnë ende jo vetëm në qarqet fetare por dhe ato shtetërore.

----------


## Albo

Marrëdhëniet e mbretit Ahmet Zogu I me komunitetet fetare në Shqipëri. Si i propozoi parlamentit ligjin mbi statusin e bashkësive fetare 

*Mbreti Zog I dhe komunitetet fetare*

Sherif Delvina

Historisë së Shqipërisë i mungon historia e komuniteteve fetare. Në këtë shkrim do të trajtoj shkurtazi rolin e A.Zogut në krijimin dhe dhënien e drejtimit kombëtar të Komuniteteve Fetare. Në Kongresin historik të Lushnjes barra e rëndë e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendëshme iu ngarkua A.Zogut. Më 11 mars 1920 A. Zogu me fuqi kombëtare shtiu në dorë administratën e qytetit të Shkodrës. Kontribut të rëndësishëm ai dha edhe në luftën e Vlorës. Apostolos A.Glavinas në librin e tij "Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë, Selanik, 1989 vë në dukje se "policia shqiptare pasi pushtoi vendet që i kishin braktisur italianët, më 6 maj u vendos në qytetin e Gjirokastrës, po kështu në 15 maj me rastin e largimit të ushtrisë franceze nga Korça, shqiptarët pushtuan Korçën." Të mos harrojmë se në këto "pushtime", krahu i hekurt i qeverisë së Sulejman Delvinës ishte A.Zogu, atëhere Ministër i Brendshëm i asaj qeverie. Për suksesin e Kongresit themeltar të Kishës Autoqefale Ortodokse në Berat ka dhënë një ndihmesë të veçantë Ministri i Brendshëm i asaj kohe Ahmet Zogu, i cili me shkresën drejtuar prefekturave dhe nënprefekturave më 5.9.1922 u bënte të ditur se shteti ishte munduar me të drejtë në zgjidhjen e problemit duke hedhur poshtë akuzat se qeveria ishte organizatore e mbledhjes së kongresit të KOASH-it. Mbas shtatë vjetësh, në letërfalenderimin nr.560, që i dërgon mbreti Zog Kryeministrit Koço Kota për triumfin kishtar të Kongresin II Panortodoks të mbledhur në Korçë, në qershor të vitit 1929 thotë shprehimisht kështu: "Në vitin 1922, kur isha Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme dhe Z.Juaj Prefekt i Beratit, ia arritëm qëllimit për me u mbledhë Kongresi i parë i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale në Berat." Duke u bazuar në këto dokumente del qartë roli i Zogut për krijimin e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale.


Kongresi i Bashkësisë Ortodokse Shqiptare i mbledhur në Berat shpalli autoqefalinë e Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. Partrikana kërkonte autonominë kishtare dhe joautoqefalinë e saj. Ndryshimi midis këtyre dy formave qëndron në faktin se autoqefalia ndërpret çdo raport administrativ me kishën nënë (Patrikanën e Stambollit.) Kisha autoqefale vetqeveriset pa ndërhyrjen e kishave të tjera. Autonomia do të paktën që kryepeshkopi të emërohet ose të konfirmohet nga kisha mëmë (Patrikana e Stambollit). Me këtë akt sublim të krijimit të KOASH-it shqiptarët ortodoksë deshën të shkëputen nga ndërhyrja e huaj greke për të mbrojtur kombësinë. Në këtë rast vlen të kujtohet qeveria e Jorgo Zografos që në jug të Shqipërisë, gjatë vitit 1914, dogji mbi 300 fshatra shqiptare, vrau mijëra veta dhe shpërnguli nga vatrat e tyre rreth 100 000 shqiptarë. Nga pesë anëtarë të kësaj qeverie tre ishin peshkopë të Korçës, Gjirokastrës e Konicës.

Eshtë i drejtë mendimi i Fan Nolit se: "Fatkeqësitë e shqiptarëve nuk kanë ardhur kurrë nga diferencat fetare, por nga udhëheqësit fetarë." Sipas profesor A.Glavinas, kongresi i Beratit shpalli në mënyrë puçiste Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Autori ynë i sipërpërmendur është bazuar tek protesta absurde që bën qeveria greke në Lidhjen e Kombeve duke e quajtur këtë kongres puç kundër Ortodoksisë.

Hap i rëndësishëm për të trija fetë në vendin tonë ishte pranimi më 05.06.1923 nga Parlamenti shqiptar i Statutit Legal të Komuniteteve Fetare. Po shkëpusim një fragment nga ky statut, që flet për parinë (drejtuesit) e shkallës më të lartë. "Paria fetare e shkallës më të lartë duhet të ketë këto cilësi: të jetë nënshtetas shqiptar, të dijë gjuhën shqipe, të gëzojë të drejtat civile dhe politike, të jetë prej racës shqiptare, ose prej fëmijë prej tre brezash në Shqipëri. Po në këtë vit në Korçë, më 4 dhjetor u bë fronëzimi i Theofan Nolit nga peshkopët Jerothe dhe Kristofor. U bëjmë të ditur dëgjuesve të nderuar se dhe në pranimin e Statutit Legal të Komuniteteve fetare si dhe në fronëzimin e Fan Nolit, kryeministër qe Zogu. Ishte po Zogu që i propozoi parlamentit që të votonte ligjin mbi statutin e bashkësive fetare, i cili priste përfundimisht çdo lidhje me regjimin juridik të së kaluarës. Shtetasit shqiptarë nuk do t'i nënshtroheshin më asnjë legjislacioni kanonik, veçse me dëshirë, por sidoqoftë duke iu bindur ligjeve të shtetit....Kleri duhet të përbëhej i tëri nga njerëz me kombësi shqiptare dhe duhet të merrte leje nga qeveria (R.M.della Rocca, vepër e cituar). Vlen të theksohet se edhe me zgjerimin e Statutit të vitit 1921, si dhe në nenet 5 të statuteve themelore të Republikës së 2 marsit 1925 dhe të Mbretërisë së shtatorit 1928, sanksionohej se feja nuk duhet të përdorej për qëllime politike.

R.M. della Rocca na bën të ditur se në vitin 1921 "Një Aleancë Kombëtare Muslimane Shqiptare" shpalli emancipimin nga shejhul Islami i Stambollit.
Përpara se të mblidhej Kongresi Mysliman shtypi atdhetar shqiptar ua bënte të qartë autoriteteve fetare muslimane të Stambollit dhe kalifit të ri, nëse këto forume do të shndërroheshin si në të kaluarën jo të largët në instrumente politike dhe sidomos po të shndërroheshin në vegla të politikave antishqiptare, myslimanët shqiptarë nuk do të kishin punë më me to. Më tej po citojmë: "Reforma" vl.I, nr.4, 7.4.1922 "Qeveria Kombëtare po të mos përkrahë fetarët kombëtar si z.Peshkop Noli, Hafiz Ali Korçën. P.Fishta e Hafiz Ibrahim Tirana për të shpëtuar popullin nga zgjedha morale e Fanarit, Meshihatit të Stambollit dhe t'i lidhi në krijesa artificiale i bën më të madhin dëm Bashkimit të kombit, ku varet njëkohësisht jeta e shtetit". (Ali Basha Islami në Shqipëri gjatë shekujve, Tiranë 2000).

Duhet bërë e ditur se në krye të punës për të krijuar institucione fetare kombëtare qendronte Ahmet Zogu, atëhere kryeministër dhe Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme. A.Zogu nëpërmjet një shpalljeje bëri të mundur thirrjen e mbledhjes së përgjithshme për formimin e Këshillit të Muslimanëve, citojmë përmbajtjen e dokumentit: "Më 7 shkurt 1923, Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme A.Zogu, njoftonte prefekturat se me vendim të Këshillit të Ministrave, i jepej leje Gjyqit të lartë të Sherjatit për të bërë, më 20 shkurt 1923, mbledhjen e përgjithshme për formimin e Këshillit të "Myslmanizmës, të kërkuar shumë herë prej popullit mysliman. (Libri i qarkoreve i vitit 1922, 1923, nr.5 i ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, Tiranë, 1923, fq.22"). Kështu që A.Zogu luajti një rol të rëndësishëm për zhvillimin e këtij Kongresi. Kongresi Musliman u mbajt në Tiranë më 24 shkurt 1923, në fjalën e tij të hapjes Hirësija e tij Vehbi Agolli falenderoi kryeministrin Ahmet Zogu, i cili siç u shpreh referuesi, ndihmoi dhe lehtësoi mbledhjen dhe organizimin e Kuvendit (A..Basha vepër e cituar). Ky kongres kërkoi zëvendësimin e liturgjisë nga gjuha arabe në gjuhën shqipe, ndaloi poligaminë e burrit dhe ferexhenë e gruas, abdesin para faljes, gjunjëzimin para faljes, si dhe miratoi shkëputjen nga kalifati etj), (A.Popoviç, Islami Ballkanik) 2) Kongresi i Muslimanëve në Shqipëri: çështja e kalifatit dhe reformat islamike në Oriente Moderno 2, 1922-1923. Shtojmë se në Kongresin e Parë Mysliman morën pjesë 36 delegatë, 7 prej tyre ishin deputetë. Statuti i Komunitetit musliman doli në vitit 1923, aty vihet në dukje se Këshilli i Naltë i Sheriatit duhet të jetë prej racës shqiptare.Në janar të vitit 1922 u mbajt kongresi i Komunitetit bektashian, Statuti i Komunitetit Bektashian shqiptar u botua në Vlorë, më 1924 në një fashikull prej 20 faqesh.

*Komunitetet në Mbretërinë shqiptare*

Së pari do të sqarojmë a ishte i nevojshëm sistemi monarkik për Shqipërinë. Shpallja e Shqipërisë Mbretëri nuk ishte çështje personash apo fuqish, por një domosdoshmëri historike. Përpjekjet për Republikën kishin dështuar, rendi publik nuk u vendos. I ashtuquajturi revolucion demokratiko-borgjez kishte dështuar pa asnjë kundërshtim. Çdo të bëhej me Shqipërinë? Do të mbetej në anarki të plotë, e cila do të vinte në rrezik pavarësinë e saj, apo do të ndryshonte regjim, në fillim në Republikë dhe pastaj në Mbretëri konstitucionale. Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që bënë të ashtuquajturin revolucion demokratiko-borgjez ua mbathën këmbëve nga Shqipëria, u bënë agjentë të fashizmit italian, morën rroga të majme për të vazhduar revolucionin fashist si musolinianë besnikë, kurse disa të tjerë u bënë agjentë të Kominternit.
Le të shohim tashmë katolikët, Zogu haste vështirësi në marrëdhënie me ta, katolikët e ndjenin veten të goditur nga projektet qeveritare të laiçizmit. Kleri i lartë i tyre shfaqte nostalgji për regjimin osman që i administronte ndryshe bashkësitë fetare, pastaj Zogu cënonte privilegjet e bajraktarëve. Projekti për kantomizimin e Shkodrës ishte bërë aktual. R.M.della Rocca thotë se Zogu i imponoi Shqipërisë se Veriut një masë jopopullore, anulloi përjashtimin nga shërbimi ushtarak si dhe pagimin e taksave shtetit. Këto ishin masa të drejta për konsolidimin e shtetit të ri shqiptar. Në këtë kohë shpërtheu kryengritja e fiseve të Dukagjinit me në krye një prift katolik Lorenc Caka. Në atë kohë malësorët e fiseve të Dukagjinit të quajtura kazermat e opozitës, u ngritën kundër regjimit, por Zogu i theu. duhet theksuar se se broshura e botuar prej priftit Lorenc Caka ku thuhet se pjesa jugore e Shqipërisë është greke të bën të kuptosh se kujt i shërbente ai. Në vitet 1930 marrëdhëniet e Zogut I dhe të katolikëve do të kalonin në faza tensioni të ashpër, por legjislacionini i vitit 1929, që i kufizonte në mënyrë rigoroze liritë që gëzonte Kisha Katolike nuk u zbatua asnjëherë ndaj saj (R.M. della Kocca, vepër e cituar). Por ç'është e vërteta me punët e Kishës Katolike që varet administrativisht nga Papa ia doli mbanë mbretëria. Refuzimi i dekretligjit të vitit 1929 për komunitetet fetare nga ana e katolikëve nuk e pengonte qeverinë të kishte marrëdhënie me ente dhe institute të veçanta dhe t'i financonte ato sipas dëshirës së saj (R.M.della Rocca. Vep. e cituar). KOASHI (Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë) kishte bërë ç'është e mundur që të njihej nga Patrikana, por ajo i vuri kishës sonë kushte skllavëruese. Prandaj pasi dështoi dialogu i zhvilluar për vite me radhë me të, u vendos që të krijohej Sinodi i parë shqiptar. "Dhjetë ditë përpara krijimit të tij, më 2 shkurt 1929, u mbajt një këshill i jashtëzakonshëm nën kryesinë e Lartmadhënisë së Tij Mbretit", ku morën pjesë z.Z.K.Kota, P.Evangjeli, H.Delvina, At V.Marku dhe Imzot Visarion Xhuvani, atje u pëlqye vendimi i Kryesisë së Kishës Autoqefale mbi njohjen dhe emërimin e Imzot V.Xhuvanit, Peshkop të dioqezës Durrës- Tiranë dhe mbi ngarkimin e Tij me misionin e sjelljes të një ose dy peshkopëve të huaj për të dorëzuar kandidatët e peshkopatave të Korçës e të Beratit. Mbas disa ditësh u dorëzua Imzot Agathangjel Çamçe, ai u fronëzua peshkopi i Beratit, Ambrozi u fronëzua peshkop i Elbasanit dhe Eftimi ndihmës peshkop i Shqipërisë, ndërsa V. Xhuvani kryepeshkop i Shqipërisë". (Gazeta e Re, viti 1929). Kështu u krijua Sinodi i parë shqiptar i KOASH-it. Ideja kombëtare e dalë nga shpirti i kombit fitoi. Gjatë muajit qershor zhvilloi punimet kongresi II i KOASH-it dhe më 29 qershor 1929 u botua Statuti i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Ky statut, në kaptinën e dytë, të Sinodit të Shenjtë dhe detyrat e tij te artikulli 6, pohon se Sinodi i Shenjtë duhet të merret me edu-katën fetare Kombëtare. Në Statutin e vitit 1929 në artikullin 16 pohohet se "Kryepeshkopi duhet të jetë prej gjaku dhe gjuhë shqiptare, ai duhet të ketë edhe nënshtetësi shqiptare. Po kështu duhet të jetë dhe kleri i lartë ortodoks." Shteti duhet t'i mbrojë statutet e komuniteteve fetare të para 28 nëntorit të vitit 1944 si edhe dekret ligjin për Komunitetet fetare të vitit 1929. Në dekret ligjin për Komunitetet fetare të vitit 1929, ndërmjet të tjerash thuhet: "...Kryet e feve dhe subalternët imediate, ndihmësat dhe zëvendësit e tyre duhet të jenë shtetas shqiptarë prej fisit dhe gjuhës." Më vjen keq se në shtetet e Europës gjenden ligji i Komuniteteve fetare si dhe statutet e komuniteteve fetare, ndërsa në vendin tonë këto nuk ekzistojnë. Për rëndësinë që pati Kongresi i II i KOASH-it mbreti Zog thotë: "Madhështinë e kësaj vepre do ta ndjejë më mirë gjenerata që vjen, më tej Mbreti vijon: "Shteti shqiptar nuk ndahet në Ortodoksë, katolikë dhe Muslimanë, por është i pandarë, shteti i lirë, nuk ka shumicë dhe pakicë, nuk ka fe zyrtare, por të gjitha fetë i mbron dhe i nderon. Megjithë këtë nuk lejon në asnjë mënyrë e prej kurkujt, që feja të përdoret si mjet cënimi të këtij vëllazërimi të një gjaku e të një gjuhe". Hapat e mëtejshme në laicizimin e Shqipërisë, përsa i përket fesë islame, pasqyrohen mirë në statutin e komunitetit mysliman të hartuar në Kongresin e III të Komitetit Mysliman në Tiranë më 1 gusht 1929 dhe miratuar nga Këshilli i Ministrave më 5 gusht 1929. Po ashtu dhe nga mbreti më 8 gusht 1929 (Stavro Skëndi, Albania, f.287-288). Në këtë statut bien në sy detyrimet që kanë këshillat krahinore myslimane. Citojmë dy detyrime të nxjerra nga neni 30 i atij statuti: "Të kontribuojmë në zhvillimin e vëllazërimit kombëtar ndërmjet shqiptarëve të të gjitha trevave, të nxisim myslimanët shqiptarë t`i përshtaten qytetërimit bashkëkohor." Rregulloret e Statutit që u përkasin buxhetit pasqyrohen në disa nene. Citojmë një fragment nga neni 15: taksat e besimtarëve që i paguhen Komunitetit mysliman janë jo-detyruese. Familjet ato i paguajnë në mënyrë vullnetare. Ato janë ndarë sipas të ardhurave në tri klasa dhe paguajnë përgatësisht pesë franga ari, dy franga ari dhe një frangë ari . Komuniteti mysliman (neni 52) nuk mund të marri asnjë subvencion nga jashtë veçse me autorizim të qeverisë.

Patrikana kërkoi nga qeveria shqiptare përsëri kapitulacionet e Perandorisë Osmane të varrosura përgjithmonë nga Ataturku. Është për t`u admiruar qëndrimi i Mbretit Zog, kur caktoi si peshkop Visarion Xhuvanin në kundërshtim të plotë me Patrikanën, në këtë çast sublim ai tha: "Aq më bën se ç`mendon Patrikana, në Shqipëri jam zot vetë dhe komandoj unë".

Më 1929, me urdhër të Kryeministrit të Mbretërisë Shqiptare, Koço Kota, dëbohet Eksarku i Patrikanës në Shqipëri, Jerotheu, për ndërhyrje në punët e brendshme të shtetit shqiptar. Pas pak kohësh, Athina i bën presion Tiranës duke i diktuar qëndrimin që duhet të mbajë Mbretëria Shqiptare ndaj Patrikanës, në mos, të gjitha pronat që kishin shqiptarët në Greqi, do t`u bllokoheshin. Me të drejtë qeveria shqiptare e atëhershme i hodhi poshtë këto veprime që binin në kundërshtim me normat juridike ndërkombëtare.

Patrikana po atë vit, hyri në bisedime me qeverinë shqiptare. Ajo dërgoi Eksarkun Krisanthos që të takohej në Athinë me kryetarin e bashkisë së Korçës, Vasil Avrami. Për këtë flet dokumenti i Ministrisë sëPunëve të Jashtme.

Më 26 nëntor 1929.
Ekselencës, ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme, Rauf Fico. U zhvilluan bisedi-met midis kryetarit të Bashkisë së Korçës, Vasil Avrami dhe imzotit të Patrikanës Ekumenike, Krisanthos.


PATRIKANA ËSHTË GATI T`I JAPË AUTOQEFALINË KISHËS SONË, POR DO QË KREU I SINODIT TË ZGJIDHET PREJ 5 MITROPOLITËVE TË EMËRUAR PREJ PATRIKANËS. PËR STATUTIN E KISHËS AUTEQEFALE ZOTI VASIL AVRAMI S`PRANOI ASNJË BISEDIM, DUKE THËNË QË KJO ÇËSHTJE ËSHTË ÇËSHTJE E BRENDSHME. (LEC KURTI)SIÇ PAMË MË SIPËR, PATRIKANA NDËRHYRI QË PESË PESHKOPËT TË EMËROHESHIN PREJ SAJ. AJO DONTE TË NDËRHYNTE PËR NDRYSHIMIN E STATUTIT. NUK I PËLQEU, SIDOMOS NENI 16, QË ËSHTË I RREGULLT NGA ANA TEKNIKE, KANONIKE DHE JURIDIKE. QEVERIA SHQIPTARE NUK BËRI LËSHIME. MË 12 PRILL 1937 PATRIKANA EKUMENIKE E NJOHU AUTOQEFALINË E KISHËS SONË, DUKE I DHËNË TOMOSIN NR. PROTOKOLLI 609, VIHEJ NË DUKJE SE KJO KISHË EKZISTON KËTEJ E TUTJE DHE E NJEH VETEN AUTOQEFALE. PO BOTOJMË TELEGRAMIN E DËRGUAR NGA PATRIKU VENIAMIN MBRETIT TË SHQIPËRISË, ZOGUT TË I, MË DATË 12.4.1937, ORA 17.20:
Madhërisë së tij Mbretit të Shqiptarëve Zogut të Parë Tiranë


ME RASTIN E NGJARJES HISTORIKE TË GËZUESHME TË SHPALLJES DHE TË BEKIMIT TË ORTODOKSISË AUTOQEFALE TË KISHËS NË SHQIPËRI JU UROJMË NGA ZEMRA MADHËRINË TUAJ DUKE SHPREHUR FALENDERIMET TONA MË TË NGROHTA TË KISHËS SË MADHE DHE TONËN, QË JUVE U TREGUAR I GATSHËM PËR ZGJIDHJEN E SUKSESSHME TË ÇESHTJES KISHTARE. JU T`JU MBROJË ZOTI MADHËRINË TUAJ PËR LAVDINË E POPULLIT FISNIK SHQIPTAR DHE PËR TË MIRËN E KISHËS TUAJ ORTODOKSE.
12.4.1937 (Patriarku Ikumenik Veniamini)
Noli, më 13.4.1937 i dërgonte këtë telegram urimi Kryeministrit Koço Kota:
"Përgëzime, përgëzime për Autoqefalinë dhe urime për peshkopët e rinj".
(Peshkopi Fan Noli; Worcester Mass)


Ndërsa Kryeministri i përgjigjej me këtë telegram:
"Falenderoj hirësinë tuaj për urimet me rastin e Autoqefalisë, me të cilën
mori fund të lumtur vepra e filluar prej jush"! (Koco Kota) 

NË KËTO DY TELEGRAME TË SHKËMBYERA MIDIS KRYEMINISTRIT TË ATËHERSHËM K.KOTA, TË MBRETËRISË SHQIPTARE DHE ISH-KRYEMINISTRIT FAN NOLI, SHIKOJMË TË PASQYRUAR TRADITAT BURRËRORE SHQIPTARE. KËTA DY KRYEMINISTRA, MEGJITHËSE KUNDËRSHTARË POLITIKË, DASHURIA E ATDHEUT I BASHKOI E NUK I NDAU. LE TË JETË KY FAKT NJË SHEMBULL FRYMËZIMI PËR PARLAMENTARËT TANË TË SOTËM. KEMI Ç`TË MËSOJMË NGA E KALUARA E NGA TRADITAT TONA.

----------


## Albo

*E VËRTETA HISTORIKE PËR ORTHODHOKSINË NUK DUHET TË SHTREMBËROHET*

Gjatë dhjetëvjeçarit të fundit është shkruar dhe folur shumë në shtyp dhe në media, madje u përmend edhe në konferencën e kohëve të fundit për tolerancën fetare nga shkrimtari Ismail Kadare - që shqiptarët fillimisht ishin katolikë dhe më vonë janë kthyer në orthodhoksë. Kjo është një pavërtetësi për të mos thënë një fallsifikim i qëllimshëm i historisë që bëhet si pasojë e errësimit të arsyes nga një paragjykim dashakeqës i vjetër ndaj orthodhoksisë. 

Por e vërteta historike duhet thënë siç është: 

Kishat në krejt territorin e Ballkanit, i banuar, siç dihet, nga paraardhësit tanë arbër, nga grekët dhe më vonë nga sllavët, deri në vitin 732 janë varur prej Papatit të Romës dhe pas këtij viti perandori i Bizantit, Leoni III Izauri i kaloi në vartësi të Patriarkanës së Konstandinopolit. Me skizmën, ndarjen e Kishës më 1054, gjithë popujt e Ballkanit, mes tyre dhe shqiptarët, u gjendën krejtësisht kristianë-orthodhoksë. 

Konvertimi në katolikë i shqiptarëve filloi pas vitit 1250, kur francezët anzhuinë pushtuan Durrësin në Shqipërinë e Mesme, themeluan qytezën Saint Jacques (Senzhak), Shijakun etj. Në këtë kohë pushtuesit anzhuinë konvertuan edhe shqiptarin e parë nga orthodhoks në katolik. Numri i pakët i katolikëve u rrit me ardhjen e mëvonshme të kolonëve venetikas, të cilët zaptuan Durrësin, Lezhën, Shkodrën etj., - por numri i tyre mbeti në shifra më të ulta krahasuar me popullatën orthodhokse (lexo: Histori e Bizantit nga Ostrogorski, Baylli; Meyers Lexikon 1890 etj.).

Për të mos vazhduar më tej, vlen të theksoj meqë alergjia ndaj orthodhoksisë është sa stupide aq edhe antikombëtare, sepse, ndër të tjera, edhe Heroi ynë Kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti vjen si nga i jati, ashtu edhe nga nëna e tij prej familjeve të pastra orthodhokse. Pas rënies nën sundimin turk të popujve orthodhoksë ballkanikë serbë, grekë etj., sidomos pas rënies më 1453 të Konstandinopolit, Gjergj Kastriotit i mbeti si e vetme alternativë vazhdimi i aleancave me fuqitë katolike si Papa i Romës, mbreti i Napolit etj., dhe në këtë kohë katolicizmi u bë shpresa e fundit e popullit shqiptar për të shpëtuar prej turqve islamë (lexo: Histori e Skënderbeut F. Noli 1947; Histori e Shqipërisë 1959, etj.) Megjithatë shumica e të krishterëve shqiptarë mbeti orthodhokse, dhe këtë e dëshmojnë edhe arbëreshët e Italisë, - të cilët ndonëse jetojnë prej mbi 500 vjet brenda trojeve krejtësisht katolike italiane, - ata edhe sot e kësaj dite praktikojnë besimin kristian sipas traditës së hershme, në ritin orthodhoks, fenë e parë dhe më të vjetrën monoteiste të shqiptarëve. 

Dr. Miltiadh Veveçka

----------


## Albo

*Kur lindi Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale Shqiptare*

Feja Ortodoksët shqiptarë, të udhëhequr nga kanoni kryesor "Kishë e lirë në shtet të lirë", kërkojnë që të gjitha ritualet fetare të bëhen në gjuhën shqipe, në gjuhën amtare.

Dëshira e ortodoksëve shqiptarë për të pasur një Kishë të pavarur është e hershme. Atë e morën me vete ata që mërguan jashtë atdheut, në Amerikë, Rumani, Bullgari, Egjipt, ku gjetën truall të përshtatshëm shenjat e gjallërimit. Me shpalljen e pavarësisë 1912 dhe me formimin dhe konsolidimin e shtetit të pavarur shqiptar më 1920 (Kongresi i Lushnjës), kjo dëshirë erdhi duke u gjallëruar, forcuar dhe mori trajta më konkrete. Ortodoksët shqiptarë, të udhëhequr nga kanoni kryesor "Kishë e lirë në shtet të lirë", kërkojnë që të gjitha ritualet fetare të bëhen në gjuhën shqipe, në gjuhën amtare. Organizimin shpirtëror në bazë të kanoneve të shenjta, zyrtarizimin dhe miratimin e tij është e nevojshme ta bëjë në radhë të parë shteti. Këtë nismë e mori Kostë Paftali, prefekti i Durrësit. Ai njoftoi telegrafisht prefekturat në vitin 1922 për domosdoshmërinë e organizimit të një tubimi për këtë qëllim të rëndësishëm. Çdo prefekturë do të zgjidhte nga dy delegatë, midis tyre kishte edhe klerikë shumë të njohur, si Arkimandrit Visarion Xhuvani, Arkimandrit Agathangjel Çamçja, Ikonom Vasil Marku, Papa Harallambi, Papa Josifi, etj.

Qeveria shqiptare u tregua mjaft e interesuar për çështjen shpirtërore dhe fetare të popullit të saj. Ajo i dërgoi një qarkore prefekturave dhe nënprefekturave për të mbështetur zgjedhjen e njerëzve atdhetarë, të cilët do të përkrahnin idenë e një kishe autoqefale shqiptare. Kundërshtarët e autoqefalisë së kishës ortodokse shqiptare përhapën gënjeshtra sikur organizatore e mbledhjes së Kongresit të Parë Kishtar të Beratit ishte qeveria. Ahmet Zogu, atëherë ministër i Brendshëm, i hodhi poshtë këto shpifje. Kongresi kishtar ortodoks e shpalli autoqefalinë e Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare duke u mbështetur në kanonet apostolike dhe të sinodeve të lidhura shpirtërisht, dogmatikisht dhe apostolikisht me Kishën e madhe të Krishtit, me Patriarkanën e Stambollit. Ky Kongres plotësoi aspiratat e ortodoksëve shqiptarë sepse vendosi përfundimisht të drejtën e ligjshme të shqiptarëve ortodoksë për përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe në kishë. Me vendimin Nr. 807 të datës 18-09-1922 Këshilli i Ministrave bëri njohjen zyrtare shtetërore të vendimeve të Kongresit të Beratit dhe i miratoi ato plotësisht sepse ishin mbështetur në parimin e pavarësisë së shtetit shqiptar( A.Q.Sh. fondi 251,dosja 1254, viti 1922).


*STAMBOLLI NUK NJEH KISHËN SHQIPTARE*

Këshilli i Naltë i zgjedhur në Kongres njoftoi të gjitha patriarkanat dhe kërkoi miratimin e Patriarkanës Ekumenike të Stambollit, e cila nuk e miratoi autoqefalinë e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Dy delegacione njëri pas tjetrit shkuan në Stamboll dhe u takuan me Patriarkun. Në delegacionin e dytë morën pjesë deputetë, klerikë të shquar, personalitete të njohura të vendit, si At Vasil Marko, Dhosi Havjari, Vasil Avrami, deputeti Thoma Orolloga, At Harallamb Torka, Dhimitër Kacimbra, Simon Shuteriqi e Kristo Kirka. Me gjithë kërkesën e argumentuar bindshëm, Patriarku nuk u tërhoq nga qëndrimi i tij i mëparshëm, duke vepruar me diplomaci për njohjen e pavarësisë së Kishës dhe jo për njohjen e autoqefalisë. Për njohjen e pavarësisë, pra theksojmë jo të autoqefalisë, Patriarku i Stambollit vuri këto kushte: (1) Peshkopët që do të zgjidhen prej popullit shqiptar duhet të jenë miratuar më parë prej tij; (2) Patriarkana ka të drejtën e vetos në miratimin e Kryepeshkopit; (3) Gjuha e vjetër e dëshirueshme e kishës, greqishtja, të zërë vendin e parë në Kishë.

Këto kërkesa të Patriarkanës së Stambollit hidhnin poshtë vendimet kryesore të Kongresit Kishtar të Beratit dhe opinioni atdhetar nuk u pajtua me këto kërkesa. Ndërkohë diskutimet u bënë të ashpra dhe kontradiktat ndërmjet atyre që ishin për autoqefalinë dhe atyre që i quanin të mjaftueshme propozimet e Patriarkut të Stambollit erdhën duke u thelluar. Zbatimi i vendimeve të Kongresit të Beratit u bë ngadalë sepse edhe dioqezat kryesore ishin pa titullarët e vet. Gjithashtu edhe gjendja financiare e kishave ishte shumë e dobët. Për të krijuar një gjendje më të favorshme Visarion Xhuvani më 1923, që atëherë ishte deputet dhe anëtar i Këshillit të Naltë, kërkoi nga Parlamenti ndihmë financiare prej 50000 franga ari. Ai iu drejtua Parlamentit me këto fjalë: " Kështu edhe nji herë ky Parlament ti marri parasysh gjithë nevojat dhe gjendjen delikate të Kishës Autoqefale Kombëtare dhe të mos kursejë nje dhuratë të vogël që ka me prumun njisimin dhe shqiptarizimin e ortodoksëve, punë që ka aq vlerë për interesimin ma të naltë të shtetit në kohën e ardhme, sa nuk mund ta shpjegoj me kohën e pakët që kemi".( Bisedime të Këshillit Kombëtar, faqe 221, viti 1923***)

Mbas disa diskutimesh Ahmet Zogu tha: "Asht e ditun se këto ndihma do të jepen jashtë buxhetit dhe nji shumë prej 50000 frangash ari nuk asht gja e madhe. Qeveria pra, me gëzim e pranon dëshirën e komisionit të financave, që kjo shumë t'i dhurohet Këshillit të Naltë të Kishës Kombëtare". Në këtë rast Ahmet Zogu shprehu për herë të dytë vullnetin e mirë për të ndihmuar Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Ai mbajti po këtë qëndrim në përkrahje të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale shqiptare edhe në raste të tjera që do t'i shohim më poshtë. Ndihma e miratuar në Parlament i dha udhë zgjidhjes së problemeve të ngutshme të kishës sonë, por mungesa e Sinodit të Shenjtë me dhespotë kanonikë, të cilët do të drejtonin veprimtarinë kishtare për të vënë në jetë vendimet e Kongresit të Beratit, ishte pengesë e madhe. Mitropolitët kanë qenë: Jerotheu në Korçë, Kristofori në Berat dhe Noli në Durrës. Me veprimet e tyre këta titullarë u treguan të mefshtë dhe nuk plotësuan kërkesën e Kongresit të Beratit për të dorëzuar dy kandidaturat e mundshme, që atëherë ishin V. Xhuvani dhe A. Çamçja. Kaluan tre vjet nga Kongresi Kishtar i Beratit dhe zgjidhja po dukej disi e largët. Ndërkohë dioqeza e Durrësit mbeti pa Mitropolit.

Për të plotësuar këtë post të rëndësishëm kishtar dhe për të vënë në jetë vendimet e Kongresit të Beratit, Këshilli i Naltë i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare ngarkoi Visarion Xhuvanin që të drejtonte Mitropolinë e Durrësit sipas dekretit Nr. 686 të datës 28.3.1925. Nga klerikët dhe bashkëpunëtorët e vet Visarioni kërkoi që të ruajnë dhe të zbatojnë në mënyrë të plotë kanonet e shenjta për nder të kishës dhe për të mirë të popullit. Plotësimi i kësaj detyre kërkonte që Mitropoliti i Durrësit të kishte gradë episkopale. Visarioni nuk mund të priste deri sa të zbutej zemërimi i Patriarkanës së Stambollit dhe nuk u pajtua me plogështinë, durimin dhe përunjësinë e ndonjë dhespoti tjetër. Ai ishte i bindur se Patriarkana dëshironte që kisha shqiptare të mbetej e varur përgjithmonë prej saj. Ishte koha për të vetëvepruar me guxim dhe me sakrifica. Atëherë pa mbështetjen e Këshillit të Naltë, Visarion Xhuvani shkoi në Mal të Zi dhe më 3 maj të vitit 1925 u dorëzua në gradën episkopale. Akti i dorëzimit të Visarionit pati jehonë të dyfishtë. Disa mendonin se punët do të shpejtoheshin për formimin e Sinodit, të tjerë e quajtën shkelje disiplinore. Midis tyre kishte dhe anëtarë të Këshillit të Naltë të cilët nuk e njihnin si Mitropolit dhe e ndalonin që të celebronte Meshë Episkopale. Madje ata arritën të kërkojnë që të merreshin masa disiplinore ndaj tij. Përplasjen e Episkopit të ri me Këshillin e Naltë e zgjidhi ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, A. Dibra, i cili, në përgjigje të letrës së dërguar nga Prefektura e Elbasanit më datën 24.2.1927, ka shkruar: " Meqenëse Sinodi i Shenjtë është në formim e sipër, të ruhet statuskuoja dhe problemi të zgjidhet prej Sinodit".( AQSh f. 152, dosja 20, viti 1927).

*XHUVANI NUK MPOSHTET*

Në vitin 1926 Patriarkana e Stambollit ndërmori një veprim tjetër diplomatik për të mposhtur qëndresën e atdhetarëve shqiptarë dhe për të bindur Qeverinë dhe Mbretin e shqiptarëve. Ajo dërgoi në Shqipëri Eksarkun Krisanthos, Mitropolit i Trapezundës dhe laikun P. Kotoko. Misionarët grekë ngulën këmbë përsëri për ruajtjen e privilegjeve të Patriarkanës së Stambollit. Ortodoksët shqiptarë atëherë u ndanë në dy grupe: në përkrahës të idesë së autoqefalisë dhe në përkrahës të kërkesave të Patriarkanës. Ndërkaq ortodoksët e Vlorës me Tol Arapin në krye i dërguan këtë telegram At Vasil Markos më 10 qershor të vitit 1926: "Krisanthi vjen në Korçë, kini kurajo patriotike dhe mos bini viktimë e dhelpërive fanariote. Kemi lindur shqiptarë, rrojmë dhe do të vdesim shqiptarë. Statuti i Beratit për të cilin jemi betuar nga ana jonë nuk cenohet". Visarioni doli në ballë të përpjekjeve që kundërshtonin ndalimin e gjuhës shqipe në liturgjinë fetare. Vënien e gjuhës greke nuk e quajti të logjikshme edhe për arësye filologjike, sepse pjesa më e madhe e librave liturgjikë ishin përkthyer e përshtatur në gjuhën shqipe nga njerëz me kompetencë profesionale.

Kundërshtitë midis intelektualëve për këtë çështje të rëndësishme të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare i zgjidhi Mbreti Zogu i Parë, i cili me vendosmëri ka deklaruar: " Aq më ban ç'mendon Patriarkana. Në Shqipni jam zot vetë dhe komandoj unë".(70 vjet të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, Tiranë 1993, faqe 71). Më 13 nëntor të vitit 1929 Kryeministri i Shtetit Shqiptar, Koço Kota, iu drejtua me dy shkresa Mitropolitëve Jerotheu dhe Kisi që ishin që të dy në Korçë, dhe shfaqi dëshirën që dy kandidatët për peshkopë (Çamçe dhe Ambrosi) të dorëzoheshin sa më parë dhe me këtë mënyrë të plotësoheshin kushtet për formimin e Sinodit të Shenjtë të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Katër muaj kaluan pa u bërë asgjë. Qeveria kërkoi zgjidhje të brendshme të sinodit, ndërsa ata që nuk e përkrahën këtë ide kërkuan zgjidhje tjetër. Kërkesat e tyre jo vetëm që nuk qenë kanonike, por qenë dhe të pamundshme për interesat kombëtare të ortodoksëve shqiptarë dhe për parimet shtetërore. Për formimin e Sinodit u interesua në mënyrë të veçantë Këshilli i Naltë i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, i cili u mbështet në vendimet e Kongresit të Beratit, në kanonet e shenjta dhe te qeveria shqiptare e kohës.

Në shkurt të vitit 1929 Kryetari i Këshillit të Naltë të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë njoftoi Visarion Xhuvanin. Detyra e re që iu ngarkua Visarionit u miratua menjëherë nga Qeveria Shqiptare. Çdo pritje e mëtejshme do ta dëmtonte rëndë autoqefalinë e Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, prandaj në mbledhjen e jashtëzakonshme të Këshillit të Ministrave, të kryesuar nga Naltmadhnia e Tij, Mbreti Zog I, në të cilën morën pjesë Koço Kota, Pandeli Evangjeli, Hiqmet Delvina, ndërsa nga Këshilli i Naltë Kishtar At Vasil Marko dhe Imzot Visarioni. Ky i fundit u ngarkua që të zgjidhte dy episkopë kanonikë të huaj, të cilët do të dorëzonin kandidatët shqiptarë. Nga 11 shkurti deri më 17 shkurt të vitit 1929 u bënë hirotonisjet e episkopëve dhe më 18 shkurt do të formohej Sinodi. Këto qenë ditë festive për ortodoksët dhe për myslimanët shqiptarë. Meshat që u mbajtën atëherë ishin ngjarje të shënuara në historinë e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Mbretin në to e përfaqësoi Kolonel Zef Seregji, mori pjesë kryeministri Koço Kota, ministri i Drejtësisë Hiqmet Delvina, Xhafer Vila, Yzedin Beshiri, Abdurrahman Kroi, Dr. Basho, Tefik Mborja etj. Diskutimet e gjata shtatëvjeçare për zgjedhjen e Sinodit të Shenjtë morën fund. Gazeta e Re atëherë shkroi: "Më në fund ideja kombëtare ngadhënoi si gjithnji sepse ajo buron nga shpirti i kombit dhe asht besue në duer të forta patriotike".

*KONGRESI I KORÇËS
*
Mbas formimit të Sinodit u shtua shumë zemërimi i Patriarkanës së Stambollit dhe i Patriarkanës greke. Të dyja bashkë dhe veç e veç ato e rritën trysninë dhe i shtuan sulmet ndaj Sinodit dhe veçanërisht ndaj Kryeepiskopit Visarion, ndaj mbretit Zog dhe Qeverisë shqiptare. Për të përballuar këto shpifje, të cilat mund të arrinin në formë ankese deri në Lidhjen e Kombeve, Këshilli i Ministrave me vendim Nr. 218 të datës 21.3.1929 vendosi të formojë një komision, të përbërë prej ministrit Fuqiplotë Mehdi Frashëri dhe Dhimitër Pogës, drejtor politik pranë kësaj Ministrie për të ndjekur veprimet e mundshme dhe për të mbrojtur interesat e shqiptarëve, për tu bërë ballë situatave në rast se Qeveria greke do ta shtronte çështjen e Autoqefalisë së Kishës Ortodokse në Lidhjen e Kombeve. (AQSh. fondi 251, dosja 850, viti 1929) Pa u tutur ndaj presioneve të brendshme dhe shpifjeve të jashtme, Sinodi, me Visarionin në krye, punoi në mënyrë intensive për të përgatitur Kongresin e dytë të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare në Korçë. Edhe për këtë veprimtari kujdesi i Qeverisë dhe i Naltmadhnisë së Tij, Mbretit Zogu I, ishte në lartësinë e duhur, duke përballuar edhe një pjesë të shpenzimeve financiare. Kongresi do të miratonte Statutin definitiv dhe rregulloren e brendshme të administrimit të kishës. Më 19 qershor të vitit 1929 të 46 delegatët përfaqësues të klerit dhe të popullit të Shqipërisë u mblodhën në Korçë për punimet e Kongresit të Dytë Panortodoks. Kongresi historik i Korçës miratoi njëzëri dokumentet bazë të Kishës dhe mjaft vendime të tjera, duke e vendosur Kishën Shqiptare krahas kishave të tjera ortodokse ballkanike, evropiane e botërore.

*NJOHJA E AUTOQEFALISË SHQIPTARE
*
Në vitin 1935 Naltmadhnia e Tij, Mbreti Zog, kërkoi njohjen e autoqefalisë nga Patriarkana, duke dërguar Koço Kotën e Josif Kedhin në krye të një delegacioni pranë Patriarkut për t'i dhënë Tomusin Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. Kërkesave të Patriarkanës iu shtua edhe një kusht tjetër: largimi i Visarionit nga detyra e Kryeepiskopit. Visarioni, që dha kaq shumë për kishën tonë, vendosi të vetëflijohej dhe në Sinodin VII pranoi të jepte dorëheqjen. Mbas 27 majit të vitit 1936, dita kur dha dorëheqjen Visarioni, e deri më 12 prill të vitit 1937, pati veprimtari të dendur diplomatike për të bindur Patriarkun e Stambollit që të miratonte Tomusin. Ai nuk lëvizi nga kërkesat e veta, vetëm se i zbuti ato dhe ia përshtati diplomacisë së kohës, miratoi Tomusin dhe në krye të Kishës Shqiptare erdhi Imzot Kristofor Kisi. Edhe më vonë Naltmadhnia e Tij, Ahmet Zogu, tregoi vëmendje të veçantë për mbarëvajtjen e Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare. Dhënia e Tomusit nga Patriarkana e Stambollit për Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare u bë më 12 prill të vitit 1937. Kjo erdhi pas punës këmbëngulëse që bënë klerikët shqiptarë me Kongresin e Beratit, të Korçës dhe pasi formuan Sinodin e tyre.

*GREKËRIT BLLOKUAN UDHËTIMIN E KRYEPESHKOPIT SHQIPTAR
*
Mbreti Zog porositi avion në Itali për imzot Xhuvanin. Për realizimin e misionit fetaro-kombëtar Visarion Xhuvanin e mbështeti Naltmadhnia e Tij, Zogu I. Kur Visarioni u burgos nga regjimi komunist (nga viti 1948 deri më 1962) një nga bashkëvuajtësit e tij, Beqir Ajazi, për ndihmën e pakursyer që dha Naltmadhnia e Tij, Zogu I, në librin "Nga zhgaba me kurorë deri te drapri me çekan" shkruan: "Kishte vdekur Patriku i Bukureshtit dhe i gjithë Rumanisë. Siç e duan kanonet varrimi i tij do të zhvillohej me ceremoni madhështore ku do të ishin jo vetëm klerikët e lartë të vendit, por edhe përfaqësuesit zyrtarë nga kishat e vendeve të tjera, ndër të cilat bënte pjesë edhe Shqipëria, që dilte për herë të parë si autoqefale. Meqë vdekja e Patrikut kishte qenë e befasishme dhe kur përfaqësuesi i kishës shqiptare, Visarioni, duhej të ishte patjetër, Naltmadhnia e Tij, Zogu I, kishte porositur një takëm ceremonial për meshë, të thurur e të qëndisur krejt prej ari. Vetëm kamillafi i rëndë (mitra) dhe skeptri kishin kushtuar më se 400 napolona ar.

Linja ajrore për në Bukuresht atëherë kalonte Tiranë-Athinë-Sofje-Bukuresht. Kështu që veç vizës së tranzitit të Bullgarisë duhej edhe ajo e qeverisë greke. Kjo e fundit kishte refuzuar dhënien e vizës për Visarionin, sepse Imzot ishte "persona non grata" atje dhe i dënuar për shkak të veprimtarisë që kishte kryer me rastin e autoqefalisë. Dukej sheshit se autoritetet greke po bënin çmos për ta penguar kishën tonë që të paraqitej në një ceremoni botërore, siç qe ajo e varrimit të Patrikut të Rumanisë. Për t'ua hedhur në ajër planin e sabotimit të tyre, Naltmadhnia e Tij, Zogu I, kishte porositur aeroplan të posaçëm, duke e kaluar Visarionin në Itali dhe sandejmi në Rumani. Sipas rregullave të protokollit i kish takuar Visarionit që të ishte i pari në krye të kësaj ceremonie. Pjesët e tjera, pamjen, veshjen dhe aftësitë kishtare i kishte vetë Visarioni, i cili kishte korrur atje një simpati të madhe për kishën tonë, për veten e vet dhe për Shqipërinë. Në lidhje me këtë veprimtari Gjergj Bubani më ka thënë se gjatë ceremonisë mijëra gra shqiptare të Bukureshtit ndërprenin herë pas here kortezhin për ti dalë përpara Visarionit, duke brohoritur me devocion: "Jetë të gjatë o dhespoti ynë".

_Nos Xhuvani, Pavli Haxhillazi
Gazeta Shqiptare 15-10-2004
_

----------


## Albo



----------


## Archon

*Zoi Xoxa:Prapaskenat e themelimit të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare* 

Kryeminsitri Kostaq Kota dhe këmbëngulja e tij për të arritur legjitimimin e kishës ortodokdse shqiptare.

Viti 1929 ka qenë një vit historik për Kishën Ortodokse Autoqefale. Kjo, siç dihet, u themelua për herë të parë nga Fan Noli në Amerikë, ku ai më parë u bë prift dhe pastaj peshkop “vox populi”, sepse, pikërisht në çastin e fundit, peshkopët rusë Aleksandër dhe Platon, që kishin dhënë fjalën për dorëzimin e Fan Nolit, telegrafuan se nuk mund të vinin dot. U duk qartë se propaganda greke kishte bërë punën e saj. Por besnikët shqiptarë, të ardhur në Kishën e Shën Gjergjit, iu përgjigjën intrigave greke duke bërtitur: “Të duam Peshkop! Të duam Peshkop! Aksios! I denjë!” Dhe kështu Fan Noli u bë Peshkop vox populi.

Por kjo zgjedhje nuk është në rregull nga pikëpamja kanonike. Dhe kështu, për të qenë në rregull kanonikisht, Fan Noli më 1922, kur ishte deputet i “Vatrës”, u dorëzua Peshkop në kishën e Shën Gjergjit në Korçë nga peshkopët imz.Kristofori dhe imzot Jerotheu.

Në vitin  1922 u mbajt në Berat Kongresi I i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale, i cili zgjodhi për kryetar At Vasil Markon, një prift i thjeshtë, por patriot, që kishte qenë dorëzuar prift nga Fan Noli në Amerikë.
Kongresi i Beratit doli me një statut të përkohshëm, se  nuk kishte as kler, as peshkopë sa duheshin. Në këtë gjendje qe zvarritur Kishte Ortodokse Autoqefale, gjer më 1921.

Por Kostaq Kota, i njohur si patriot dhe si “kaur” i mirë, tani që erdhi në fuqi si kryeministër, nuk desh ta linte më pezull këtë çështje. Ai i jepte Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale më shumë rëndësi patriotike sesa fetare. Kjo ishte vërtet për ne “një çështje kombëtare”. Duke u shkëputur nga Patrikana e Stambollit, ne shkëputeshim nga intrigat greke dhe, sidomos, nga ajo mendësi e ndryshkur e “megali idesë” – plagë e madhe për vendin tonë – që i quante “grekë” të gjithë ortodoksët shqiptarë(!).

Kostaq Kota desh ta zgjidhte këtë problem të madh për kombësinë tonë në mënyrë kanonike. Zgjidhje kanonike donte të thoshte të merrej “tomi” ose “pëlqimi” i Patrikanës për formimin e kishës ortodokse shqiptare. Këtë zgjidhje e kërkonin shumë fanatikë ortodoksë shqiptarë, midis të cilëve edhe Imzot Kristofori. Ky ishte një teolog me cilësi shumë të larta. Ishte nga familja Kiri prej Berati dhe një pjesë të madhe të jetës së tij e kishte shkuar në Stamboll, ku arriti të bëhet “predikator” i Patrikanës.

Me formimin e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale më 1922, si shqiptar i mirë që ishte, iku nga Stambolli dhe erdhi në Shqipëri, ku u emërua Peshkop i Beratit. Kishte cilësi të rralla si teolog dhe si shkencëtar: me kulturë të lartë teologjike shkencore, studiues i palodhur, predikator i shkëlqyer, sa linte të habitur të gjithë ata që e dëgjonin. Njeri me moral të lartë.
Por nuk ishte tip “revolucionar”, ndaj nuk dëshironte edhe zgjidhjen “revolucionare” të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale.

Qeveria vendosi ta dërgojë në Stamboll, në krye të një delegacioni, që përbëhej nga Vasil Avrami dhe Dhimitër Kacimbra, për të bërë çmos që të merrnin "tomin"”nga Patrikana. Por ky delegacion ndenji një kohë të gjatë në Stamboll dhe nuk arriti në asnjë ujdi me Patrikanën: e pamundur. Ata të Patrikanës ishin klerikë grekë fanatikë dhe miopë: që të na jepnin “tomin”, kërkonin nga ne kushte mesjetare, si për shembull që klerikët shqiptarë, për çdo faj a krim, të gjykoheshin nga “gjykatat fetare” dhe jo nga gjykatat civile të shtetit; që lindjet, martesat, divorcet, vdekjet të bëheshin prej Mitropolisë dhe jo prej Shtetit.
Ta pret mendja që Shteti shqiptar nuk mund t’i pranonte këto kushte mesjetare.

Atëherë duhej zgjidhur çështja në mënyrë “revolucionare”, domethënë pa “tomin”, (pa lejen e Patrikanës së Stambollit, - red.), ashtu siç e kishin zgjidhur edhe shtetet e tjera të Ballkanit, si Bullgaria dhe Rumania.
Mirëpo imzot Kristofori nuk pranonte, me gjithë presionet që iu bënë. Po halli? Imzot Kristofori ishte i domosdoshëm, pse ne kishin atëherë dy peshkopë – imzot Kristoforin dhe imzot Visarionin. Siç dihet, nga pikëpamja kanonike, duhen dy peshkopë që të bëjnë një peshkop tjetër. Duke refuzuar imzot Kristofori të merrte pjesë në formimin e Kishës Ortodhokse Autoqefale, nuk na mbetej veçse imzot Visarioni dhe me këtë vetëm ne nuk mund të bënim peshkopë të tjerë për të tri dioqezat e Shqipërisë, që ishin vakante – Korçën, Gjirokastrën dhe Beratin.

Kishim mbetur në hall të madh. Imzot Kristofori u tregua në këtë pikë shumë kokëfortë e këmbëngulës – si pasojë, u internua në manastirin e Ardenicës.
Por çështja e Kishës duhej zgjidhur me çdo kusht dhe me çdo sakrificë. Ishte një çështje kombëtare, që nuk mund të mbetej e pazgjidhur.

Kryeministri: “Yrish! Jepi përgjigjen që meriton atij ministrit grek që na kërcënon me pronat e shqiptarëve në Greqi”
Nga ana tjetër, ministri i Greqisë në Tiranë, zoti Mellas s’linte mjet pa përdorur, duke ushtruar tërë ndikimin e tij moral e material pranë ortodoksëve shqiptarë. Arriti gjer në kërcënim. Në një rreth ortodoksësh arriti gjer në këtë trysni: “Në qoftë se shqiptarët do ta zgjidhin çështjen e kishës ortodokse në mënyrë “revolucionare”, atëherë Greqia nuk ka për t’i paguar pronat që zotërojnë shqiptarët në Greqi”.

Ju e dini se shumë shqiptarë, sidomos çamët, - por edhe bejlerë korçarë dhe beratas, - zotëronin mjaft prona në krahinat e Prevezës dhe të Janinës, por edhe gjetkë. Greqia kishte bërë një Reformë agrare, me të cilën caktonte shpronësimin e pronave rurale, po duke i shpërblyer. Për arsye “politike”, e kishte zvarritur pagesën e pronave të shqiptarëve. Dhe ja tani që zoti Mellas po kërcënonte haptazi se nuk do t’i paguante fare, po të zgjidhej çështja e Kishës në mënyrë “revolucionare”.

Mehmet Konica, i vëllai i Faikut, ma solli këtë fjalë të Mellasit dhe më siguroi se në atë mbledhje kishte qenë edhe ai vetë dhe i qé  përgjigjur Ministrit të Greqisë se ato fjalë qenë një “kërcënim” që cenonin sovranitetin e Shqipërisë.

I thashë Mehmet Konicës se, për hir të dinjitetit kombëtar, duhej t’i jepnim një përgjigje atij Ministri sa ta mbante kokën me dorë dhe unë isha gati ta shkruaja dhe ta botoja këtë artikull, po kisha frikë se ai do ta përgënjeshtronte duke pohuar se s’i kishte thënë ato fjalë.

Mehmet Konica më siguroi se, në këtë rast, do t’i vërtetonte me shkrim ato fjalë si ai vetë, ashtu edhe të tjerët që u ndodhën në atë mbledhje.
Vura në dijeni edhe kryeministrin Kostaq Kota, i cili më tha: “Yrysh! Jepi një mësim si duhet atij maskarai!”

Dhe unë të nesërmen botova një kryeartikull kundër Mellasit, kryeartikull që zgjoi entuziazëm në të gjitha rrethet patriotike të kryeqytetit. Erdhën të më përgëzojnë shumë patriotë, që s’kishin dëgjuar një polemikë aq të rreptë kundër një përfaqësuesi të huaj.

Është më kot t’jua sjell këtu përmbajtjen. Sado që të mundohem, prapëseprapë do dalë e zbehtë. Unë jam i mendjes që ai artikull do marrë dhe riprodhuar tekstualisht në rubrikën “Shtesa dhe shënime”. I thashë Mellasit, me pak fjalë se ne jemi një shtet sovran dhe shumë xheloz  për pavarësinë tonë kombëtare. Luftërat e bëra dhe gjaku i derdhur e provojnë sesa të shtrenjtë e kemi lirinë e Atdheut. Mos kujtoni, zoti Mellas se, për disa pasuri që kanë shqiptarët në Greqi, do të sakrifikojmë pavarësinë e kombit? Kurrën e kurrës!

Çështja e kishës autoqefale është një çështje kombëtare për ne shqiptarët dhe jo vetëm për shqiptarët ortodoksë etj.etj.

Zemërimi i ministrit tonë të Jashtëm
Por të nesërmen që doli artikulli në gazetë, më mori në telefon Iljaz Vrioni, që ishte ministër i Punëve të Jashtme. Më telefonoi nga “Kontinentali” dhe më lutej të shkoja  ta takoja.
Shkova. Pyeta kamerieren e “Kontinentalit” se në ç’dhomë ishte Sua eçellenza Vrioni. Këtë hotel e mbante një italian dhe të gjithë personelin “Kontinentali” e kishte italian.
Kamerierja më tregoi numrin e dhomës. Shkova dhe trokita. Askush nuk m’u përgjigj. Trokita edhe më fort. Prapë asnjë përgjigje. Iu drejtova përsëri kamerieres:
-Signorina, ma S.E. non c’è.

-È dentro, signore, è dentro. Bussate più forte, vi prego.
Trokita më fort. Akoma asnjë përgjigje. Atëherë mora guximin dhe e hapa pak derën. Hodha sytë rreth e rrotull: askush! Isha duke mbyllur derën, kur pashë shtrirë në një poltronë një njeri të mbuluar kokë e këmbë me një mushama. Ai po gërhiste. Qëndrova i habitur. Ç’të bëja? Ta zgjoja apo të largohesha?

Nuk mund ta zgjoja! Me siguri do t’i vinte zor që e gjeta atë alamet ministër të Jashtëm ashtu shtrirë dhe duke gërhitur. U largova në majat e këmbëve dhe çela derën. Po dera bëri zhurmë dhe ai ngriti kokën.
-Erdhe? – më tha dhe u ngrit ndenjur duke hedhur mushamanë te këmbët. – Më fal që më gjete kështu, po s’jam kaq mirë. Urdhëro e ulu.
U ula në një kolltuk aty pranë. I ra ziles dhe më pyeti ç’dëshiroja të merrja.

-Një kafe, - i thashë.
Erdhi “signorina” dhe ai porositi një kafe për mua dhe një konjak për vete. U çudita kur e pashë që “signorina” nuk i solli një “qelqe” me konjak, po një “gotë uji” me konjak. E piu sikur po pinte një gotë me ujë. Shtrembëroi buzët, u koll nja dy herë, pastaj më pyeti:

-Po ç’qe ai kryeartikull që botove sot në gazetë?
-Një përgjigje e merituar kundër ministrit të Greqisë, zoti ministër.
-Po unë a jam apo s’jam ministër i Jashtëm? Si s’më pyete mua përpara se ta botoje?

-Më lejoni t’ju them, zoti ministër, por këtë nuk mund ta bëjmë kurrë. Sikur të pyesnim ministrat përkatës për çdo artikull që do të botonim, atëherë gazeta s’del kurrë. Kjo është kundër rregullave të gazetarisë, zoti ministër.
-Po ti, me atë kryeartikull, më prishe politikën e Jashtme!
-Nuk kuptoj, zoti ministër, më ndjeni, por edhe ju vetë, si shqiptar, nuk mund të pranoni që një përfaqësues i huaj të na cenojë në dinjitetin tonë kombëtar, të ndërhyjë në punët tona të brendshme dhe të na kërcënojë sovranitetin tonë, si shtet i pavarur.

-Sa axhami që je! – ma preu fjalën Iljaz beu – Sa fjalë që thotë njeriu! Pastaj ne jemi të vegjël dhe nuk duhet të tregojmë kaq “sensibilité” të madhe. Punë e madhe se tha një fjalë! Pastaj a e provojmë dot se e tha atë fjalë? Sigurisht ai ka për të ardhur sot në ministrinë e Jashtme dhe ka për të protestuar. Unë ç’t’i them?
-Ju ma hidhni mua fajin, zoti ministër.

-Po ai do kërkojë të merren masa kundër jush, të mbyllet gazeta...
-Shumë mirë, zoti ministër. Dhe ju, po qetë dakord me të, kërkoni nga Këshilli i Ministrave që të merren masa kundër meje, si drejtor përgjegjës, duke më pushuar dhe duke më dërguar në gjyq. Mundet që edhe Këshilli i Ministrave të jetë në një mendje me ju.

Unë heshta dhe ndeza një cigare. Iljaz beu po mendohej, duke fërkuar duart. Pastaj duket se u pikas dhe shpërtheu:
-E kuptova. Ju paskeni kaluar sipër meje dhe paskeni marrë pëlqimin e Kostaq Kotës. E kuptova. S’është e mundur që unë të bashkëpunoj me Kostaq Kotën. Do të jap dorëheqjen. Nuk bashkëpunoj dot. Impossible.
-Zoti Ministër, nuk më përket mua të shprehem për bashkëpunimin tuaj në qeverinë e zotit Kota...

-E di, e di, unë do të jap dorëheqjen, por më vjen keq për Shqipërinë se në ç’duar do ta le. Unë kam qenë iniciator i Kongresit të Lushnjes; unë e bëra Zogun mbret; unë bëra aleancën me Italinë dhe tani isha gati për një marrëveshje me Greqinë, kurse ju dilni dhe ma prishni tani punën. S’mbetet veçse të jap dorëheqjen. Shko, bir, shko, këto janë “marifetet” e Kostaq Kotës.

Shkova dhe pyesja veten si bën ky ministër sarhosh të flasë me ministrat e jashtëm të botës së qytetëruar, që janë “koka” jo shaka, të flasë madje edhe në Lidhjen e Kombeve etj, etj.
Dhe m’u bë qejfi kur, pas dy ditësh, dha vërtet dorëheqjen dhe, në vend të tij, erdhi zoti Rauf Fico.

Shqiptarja.com

----------


## Archon

*Si u përdor Imzot Viktori nga Cetinja për themelimin e Autoqefalisë* 

Si e siguroi zgjidhjen kombëtare për Kishën Ortodokse Visarion Xhuvani? Çafrë bisedoi me mbretin dhe si Zogu i dha karta biancan dhe para s atë donte për këtë çështje. Kush ishin peshkopët e rinj dhe si funksionoi autoqefalia vitet e para...

Udha drejt Autoqefalisë: emërimi i peshkopëve të rinj
Të kthehemi te Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale. Me gjithë kërcënimet e Mellasit, e kërkonte interesi kombëtar që ajo të organizohej sipas rregullave të ortodoksisë. Po qysh, tani që na mbetej vetëm imzot Visarioni?
Mbreti e thirri këtë dhe i qau hallin. Visarioni ishte një tip që u hynte punëve pa i menduar dy herë dhe asgjë s’e ndalonte. I tha, pra, mbretit që, po t’i jepte carta bianca, ai mund të gjente një peshkop tjetër dhe kështu, të dy së bashku, të dorëzonin edhe tre peshkopë të tjerë, për të trija dioqezat vakante.

 Si mbreti ashtu edhe Kostaq Kota e njihnin fare mirë imz. Visarionin. Por ishin ngushtë dhe, donin s’donin, tek ai do të mbështeteshin.
Dhe i dhanë carta bianca si dhe para sa të donte, mjaft që të gjente një zgjidhje kombëtare për Kishën Ortodokse.

Visarioni s’e bëri të gjatë. Për tërë natën u nis për në Cetinjë të Malit të Zi dhe atje dha e mori dhe solli me vete Imz. Viktorin, Mitropolitin e Cetinjës.
Një pasdreke vonë – mund të ishte ora gjashtë ose gjashtë e gjysmë e mbrëmjes - unë po punoja në zyrë, kur më thirri në telefon Kostaq Kota dhe m’u lut që të shkoja në Kishë.
-Ç’të bëj në kishë në këtë orë, zoti kryeministër?

-Kështu është puna, po vij edhe unë.
E lashë punën dhe shkova në kishë. Kisha ishte e errët, nuk kishin ndezur kandelabrat dhe kishte fare pak njerëz. Në mes të kishës, përpara një tryeze, vura re Visarionin dhe një peshkop mjekërbardhë, të cilët kishin vënë në mes Agathangjelin dhe po e bënin dhespot. Pyeta at Vasil Markon kush ishte ai mjekërbardhi dhe at Vasili m’u përgjigj se ishte Imz. Viktori nga Cetinja, por më vonë do flisnim gjatë e gjerë. Ia hodha sytë kryeministrit, i cili ma bëri me shenjë që t’i afrohesha dhe më pëshpëriti në vesh që të merrja shënim për këtë ceremoni që po zhvillohej, se të nesërmen duhej ta botoja në gazetë.

Të nesërmen, Kostaq Kota më thirri në zyrë dhe më tha se Këshilli i Ministrave kishte vendosur që unë të isha “përkohësisht” (dhe e theksoi dy herë këtë fjalë) sekretar i Sinodit, gjer në rregullimin përfundimtar të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale.

Kur më pa të habitur, nisi të më shpjegojë:
-Dale, mos u çudit. Ne jemi të detyruar të organizojmë Kishën Autoqefale në mënyrë “revolucionare”. Ti e di mirë rëndësinë që ka kisha jonë autoqefale për çështjen tonë kombëtare. – U përpoqëm të ndjekim rrugën paqësore, rrugën e urtësisë. Më kot. Komisioni që dërguam në Stamboll u kthye duarbosh: pretendimet absurde të Patrikanës nuk mund të pranoheshin në asnjë mënyrë. Për fat të keq, patëm kundërshtar edhe Imz. Kristoforin, të cilin e duam dhe e respektojmë të gjithë për cilësitë e tij të larta morale dhe intelektuale.

Na mbeti vetëm Visarioni. Duam - s’duam, me këtë do të punojmë sot për sot. Po e dimë se ai duhet udhëzuar. Duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm se jemi në një kohë kur grekët kërkojnë qimen për ta bërë tra. Ti e pe kërcënimin e Mellasit. Prandaj vendosëm që ti të jesh sekretar i Sinodit dhe të mos i ndahesh Visarionit. Unë do ta thërres përpara teje, do t’i flas hapur, do t’ia them troç se shpesh merr kot; se ti do të jesh këshilltari i tij dhe ai asgjë nuk do të bëjë pa u marrë vesh me ty.

Dhe vërtet aty për aty e thirri Visarionin dhe i foli aq egër sa s’e kisha dëgjuar ndonjëherë. Visarioni i pranoi të gjitha me gazin e tij të shtirë dhe filloi të më bëjë disa komplimente me teprim, duke më lavdëruar jashtë çdo mase dhe duke na dhënë fjalën se nuk do të lëvizte asnjë pëllëmbë pa u këshilluar me mua.
Unë e kuptoja se ato fjalë qenë sa për të kaluar lumin, se njeriu s’mund ta ndërrojë natyrën e tij, brenda 24 orëve; por megjithatë m’u desh ta pranoja detyrën e re, - që s’ishte për mua, - pasi po më bëhej një thirrje, në emër të patriotizmit.

Dhe desha t’i kushtohem me zell kësaj detyre. Natyrisht nuk hoqa dorë nga gazeta po, që të jem më i lirë, ngarkova Nebil Çikën që të më zëvendësonte. Duhet të shtoj se Nebil Çika kishte hequr dorë të më sabotonte, kur e pa se nuk ia doli dot në krye dhe, tanimë, po punonte pa dredha. Në këtë kohë e sipër unë sigurova edhe bashkëpunimin e Gjergj Ashtës, një djalë i ri me talent, që sapo kishte kryer studimet në Itali.
Pas Agathangjelit, u dorëzuan peshkopë edhe dy priftërinj të tjerë, që morën emrin kishtar: Imzot Ambrozi dhe Imz. Eugjeni. At Vasil Marko, meqenëse e kishte gruan gjallë, - dhe ju e dini se, sipas rregullave fetare, peshkopi duhet të jetë ja beqar ose i ve – u dorëzua Mitrofor, që është grada e peshkopit.

Kështu u plotësuan të katër Dioqezat: Imz Visarioni, kryepeshkop i gjithë Shqipërisë dhe peshkop i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe Elbasanit, Imz. Agathangjel Çamçe, peshkop i Beratit, i Vlorës dhe i Kaninës; Mitrofor: Vasil Marko, titullar i dioqezës së Korçës; Imz. Ambrozi, i Gjirokastrës dhe Imz. Eugjeni mbeti zëvendës peshkop i Shqipërisë.

Ndërkaq unë kisha zënë një vend në Mitropoli dhe fillova të marr përsipër të gjitha punët e Kishës. E para e punës, peshkopët e rinj duhet të shkonin të merrnin në dorëzim Dioqezat e tyre. Duhet të priteshin me nderimet “tradicionale”: Prefekti, kryetari i bashkisë, autoritetet kishtare do të dilnin 8-10 km. jashtë qytetit për të pritur peshkopin e ri, i cili vinte me një suitë të madhe nga pas. Në të hyrë të qytetit priste i gjithë populli, i radhitur në të dy krahët e rrugës. Këtu të gjithë zbrisnin nga makinat dhe vazhdonin në këmbë gjer në Kishën Katedrale.

Të gjitha kambanat e kishave të qytetit binin, pa ndërprerje, në “hosana”. Peshkopi, i veshur me rrobat pontifikale, mbante në dorë një kryq të madh dhe bekonte popullin, ndërsa kleri këndonte psalme lavdërimi. Në kishën katedrale ceremonia fillonte me leximin e Dekretit mbretëror, që urdhëronte vendosjen e Peshkopit (...) në Dioqezën (...). Pastaj fillonte Te Deum-i. E mbyllte ceremoninë peshkopi – titullar, me një fjalim të rastit.
Në fund, të gjithë dilnin nga kisha dhe e përcillnin peshkopin në mitropoli, të cilën në atë çast e merrte në dorëzim. Këtu peshkopi priste urimet: njerëzit hynin e dilnin duke i puthur dorën peshkopit dhe gostiteshin me llokume e me pije. Siç e shihni: ceremoni madhështore.

Por qeveria, për inat të grekëve, mori masat që kjo ceremoni të bëhej sa më e hijshme, sa më solemne.
U caktua dita kur Imz. Visarioni do shkonte në Durrës, për të marrë në dorëzim atë Dioqezë. E këshillova Imz. Visarionin të ishte sa më i matur, i përulur dhe modest dhe i kisha përgatitur një fjalim shumë të butë.
Visarioni më dha fjalën, por më tha se nuk fliste dot me letër dhe do ta mësonte përmendsh fjalimin e përgatitur.

Më shumë se njëzet vetura e përcollën Visarionin nga Tirana për në Durrës. Te ura e Shijakut nja njëzet vetura të tjera erdhën nga Durrësi me autoritetet dhe me parësinë. Unë isha në veturën e Visarionit.
Në kishën katedrale lexova Dekretin mbretërore, pas të cilit filloi Te Deum-i.

Kur erdhi koha e fjalimit, unë u vendosa nën fronin peshkopal për ta pasur më në kontroll. Ai s’e mori aspak parasysh fjalimin që i kisha përgatitur dhe filloi të improvizonte, duke mbajtur fjalimin duke bërë gjeste teatrale. Tha e tha se kisha kishte mbetur pa bari dhe po shkonte sa poshtë e më poshtë; se kishte rënë në duar të paafta e të padenja. Zuri të qajë, me tamam të qajë e të verë kujën, për gjendjen e mjeruar të kishës së dashur ortodokse. Po pastaj kaloi menjëherë tha se Fryma e Shenjtëruar dhe i kishte thënë: “Ti, o shërbëtor i përvuajtur i kësaj Kishe të munduar, duhet të marrësh frenat në dorë dhe ta shpëtosh nga keqdashësit dhe nga keqbërësit”.

Tani, që u plotësuan dioqezat me titullarët e tyre, duhej të mbahej Kongresi për të hartuar dhe për të aprovuar statutin dhe Rregulloren e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale. Kongresi u vendos të mbahej në Korçë. U bënë zgjedhjet në të gjitha dioqezat e Shqipërisë dhe u zgjodhën delegatët. Unë u zgjodha delegat i Dioqezës së Tiranës.
U nisëm për në Korçë. Kongresi u hap në Korçë më 16 qershor 1929.

Përpara hapjes së Kongresit, duhej të bëhej mesha sinodale, domethënë një meshë me pjesëmarrjen e të gjithë peshkopëve, e cila do të mbahej atë të diel në Kishën e Shën Gjergjit.
Të shtunën pasdreke, unë isha duke shëtitur në Shëtitoren “Themistokli Gërmenji” bashkë me prefektin Hil Mosi dhe me kryebashkiakun Vasil Avramin. Në këtë kohë e sipër, një polic i Prefekturës iu afrua prefektit dhe i dorëzoi një telegram. Hil Mosi e hapi dhe na e lexoi me zë të lartë. Qeveria urdhëronte që Imz. Viktori në asnjë mënyrë të mos merrte pjesë në meshën e nesërme sinodale dhe – mundësisht më të mirat: duke i dhënë të holla, medalje, premtime të bukura – ndryshe edhe përdhunisht – të nxirrej jashtë kufirit.

Hil Mosi na u lut edhe mua, edhe Vasil Avramit ta shoqëronim në Mitropoli te Visarioni. E gjetëm në zyrën e tij që po merrte e jepte me disa priftërinj. Me të parë prefektin dhe ne dy të tjerët, brofi menjëherë në këmbë dhe, siç e kishte zakon, na priti me një të qeshur zhurmëmadhe me mbiemrat “të dashur”, “të shtrenjtë”! Po ne ishim të menduar dhe të zymtë. Me gjeste, u thashë priftërinjve se duhet të rrinim vetëm.
Hil Mosi nuk i tha Vasarionit asnjë fjalë, po i tha të lexonte telegramin. Edhe Visarioni u pre dhe po gëlltitej me zor.

-E more vesh? – i tha Hil Mosi, kur e pa se po mendohej, – Unë jam prefekt dhe jam i detyruar të zbatoj urdhrat e Qeverisë. Nesër duhet të niset, po do të më pëlqente të nisej vetë, me të mirë. Jepi para, dekorata dhe premtime të bukura sa të duash.

-Po e thërres përpara jush, është më mirë – tha Visarioni. Hil Mosi nuk e kundërshtoi dhe na bëri shenjë edhe neve të qëndronim. Atëherë Visarioni i ra ziles dhe i tha një dhjaku të thërriste Imzot Viktorin. Ky ishte në një dhomë tjetër të Mitropolisë, prandaj s’vonoi që të vinte.

Ishte një plak i pashëm, me flokë dhe mjekër të bardhë. Ishte nja 70 apo 75 vjeç, po i mbajtur mirë, trupmadh e shpatullgjerë. Hijerëndë dhe impozant. Vërtet një nga ata klerikët, që aty për aty të bëjnë t’i respektosh.
Sapo hyri, i shtrëngoi dorën Visarionit, me përzemërsinë e sivëllait, kurse ne iu afruam dhe deshëm t’i puthnim dorën, por nuk na la. Visarioni na paraqiti.
-Sivëlla fort i nderuar, - filloi t’i thotë Visarioni – kam një lajm të hidhur për t’ju komunikuar. Prefekti, zoti Hil Mosi, ka marrë këtë telegram nga Qeveria.
Dhe ia përktheu jugosllavisht telegramin.

Imzot Viktori dinte pak shqip dhe Visarioni pak jugosllavisht dhe kështu filloi bisedimi gjysmë shqip, gjysmë jugosllavisht, pa qenë nevoja për dragoman.
Imzot Viktorit, me të dëgjuar tekstin e telegramit, filluan t’i dridhen duart. Pastaj filloi të thotë me një fije zëri dhe si me të qarë.

-Sivëlla, ju më thatë në Cetinje se kishit carta bianca nga Qeveria juaj. Ju besova, se një peshkop nuk mund të rrejë kurrë. Pranova të vij në Shqipëri dhe të kontribuoj në formimin e Kishës Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, pasi më premtuat se do të isha peshkop i Shkodrës dhe anëtar i Sinodit të Shenjtë me të drejta të barabarta. Për të ardhur në Shqipëri nuk kërkova as lejen e Patrikanës së Beogradit, sepse e dija që Beogradi nuk do t’i pëlqente këto kushte. Po ju tani po më rreni, sivëlla... - Një çurg lotësh i rrodhën të mjerit plak, lot që na mallëngjyen të gjithëve. Unë s’do ta harroj kurrë atë skenë.
-Po ç’të bëj? Edhe mua më rrejtën, - iu përgjegj Visarioni, duke theksuar këtë fjalën e fundit.

Dhe vazhdoi:
- Më thoni: “Ke carta bianca. Ç’do të thotë: ke carta bianca? Të veprosh si të ta presë mendja. Dhe unë ju premtova... Po ja që tani e hanë fjalën...
-Ju e dini, sivëlla, çdo të thotë të largohesh pa lejen e Patrikanës dhe të Qeverisë së Beogradit, - vazhdoi Imzot Viktori, të cilit vazhdonin t’i rridhnin lotët nëpër mjekrën e bardhë – Do të thotë ta shkoj jetën i internuar, nuk dihet se ku. Zoti i madh po më dënon për mëkatet e mia. U bëftë dëshira e tij, - tha duke u ngritur e duke bërë kryq.

Vërtet na u dhimbs ai qyqar i mbledhur kruspull, me duart kryq në kraharor.
Visarioni përdori tërë gojëtarinë e tij për ta ngushëlluar, duke i premtuar shpërblime dhe nderime të mëdha. I tha se emri i tij do të shkruhej me germa të arta në analet e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe do të figuronte si themeluesi i saj; se Qeveria shqiptare do t’i jepte dekoratën më të madhe për shërbimin e paçmuar që i bëri Kishës sonë; se do t’i jepnin në dorë, në çastin kur do të nisej, sa të holla që të donte.

-Jo, sivëlla. Nuk dua asgjë. Unë nuk erdha këtu për të holla – erdha për një qëllim, që s’deshi Zoti të plotësohej. Jam gati të nisem kur të dëshironi.
Dhe u ngrit. U ngritëm edhe ne. Dolëm shumë të prekur shpirtërisht.

Shqiptarja.com

----------


## Archon

*Zoi Xoxa: Visarion Xhuvani donte vetëm kreun, zullumet e egos së tij* 

Gjithë përgatitjet për Kongresin e Korçës ku u sanksionua autoqefalia. Projektstatuti që u aprovua me një zë nga Kongresi dhe u dekretua nga mbreti, më 14 gusht 1929 duke u kthyer në ligj shtetëror...

Kongresi i Korçës: Sanksionimi i Autoqefalisë
Në meshën sinodale, që u bë të nesërmen në kishën e Shën Gjergjit, Imzot Viktori nuk mori pjesë. Pikërisht në këtë kohë, vetura e Visarionit po e përcillte gjer në kufi.
Visarioni, sipas natyrës së tij, i mori të gjitha masat që Kongresi të dilte sa më madhështor. Gjeneral Gilhardi erdhi nga Tirana, për inaugurimin e Kongresit, si përfaqësues i mbretit dhe Vasil Bidoshi si përfaqësues i qeverisë.

Korçarët e dinë hyrjen e madhe që ndodhet në katin e dytë të Mitropolisë. Në këtë hyrje u mbajt Kongresi. Në krye, afër dritares së madhe të ballkonit, ishte vendosur një tryezë e madhe për kryesinë; në të dy anët e tryezës disa kolltukë për peshkopët, një tryezë e vogël për sekretarin, vend për gazetarët dhe për publikun dhe, në mes, karriget për kongresistët.

 Ishte afro ora 10 para dite dhe të gjithë kongresistët, publiku dhe gazetarët kishin zënë vendet e tyre dhe po prisnin. Pikërisht në orën 10, dy shërbyes të Mitropolisë, të veshur me disa gallona si gjeneralë dhe me kasketa me kryq në ballë, rrinin si roje në krye të shkallëve dhe, tek po ngjitej Visarioni me peshkopët, gjeneral Gilhardin dhe Vasil Bidoshin nga pas, ata të dy përplasën me forcë stapet e tyre në dysheme, duke bërtitur “Kryehirësia e tij Imz.Visarioni!”.

Visarioni e hapi Kongresin me një fjalim pak a shumë si ai që mbajti në Durrës.
Gjeneral Gilhardi e përshëndeti me pak fjalë, nga ana e mbretit, këtë kongres historik dhe Vasil Bidoshi nga ana e Qeverisë. Unë fola në emër të Kongresistëve, shpjegova idealin kombëtar të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale dhe kujtova me mirënjohjen më të thellë Imzot Fan Nolin, themeluesin e parë të kësaj Kishe, të cilën e ka pajisur edhe me të gjitha librat për shërbesat fetare.

Theksova se Shqipëria e lirë duhet ta mbajë sa më lart dhe të nderuar këtë flamur fetaro-kombëtar dhe propozova që, sipas rregullave të çdo Kongresi, gjer në zgjedhjen e kryesisë definitive, më plaku nga kongresistët të zinte vendin e kreut të kryesisë dhe më i riu vendin e sekretarit. Por Visarioni më kundërshtoi: ai ishte kryetari i Kishës, prandaj duhej të ishte edhe kryetari i Kongresit. Prandaj kryetar i mbledhjes u zgjodh Visarioni, nënkryetar Vasil Avrami, kujdestar Thoma Papapano dhe unë kryesekretar.

Kërkova të formohej një komision për të shqyrtuar letrat kredenciale të delegatëve. U formua një komision prej tetë vetash dhe Kongresi u shty për dy ditë. Në mbledhjen e dytë, Kongresi formoi një Komision për të përgatitur projektstatutin, që do t’ia paraqiste Kongresit për shqyrtim dhe miratim. Visarioni, që donte të ishte vetë i pari në të gjitha, propozoi të ishte kryetari i këtij komisioni, meqë kishte përgatitur një projektstatut dhe kishte përgjegjësinë e mbarëvajtjes së Kishës, por unë propozova menjëherë Vasil Avramin, që u aprovua nga Kongresi.

Ndër anëtarët e këtij komisioni për përgatitjen e projektstatutit isha unë, Vasil Marko, Dhimitër Kacimbra, Taq Buda, Vasil Bakalli, Thanas Shundi, Llaz Bozo, Nikolla Haxhistasa, Kristaq Ikonomi, Thoma Papapano dhe Miha Maksakuli. Që në mbledhjen e parë, pasi biseduam në parim mbi vijat e përgjithshme, qemë në një mendje që të ndiqnim gjurmët e kishave ortodokse të Ballkanit – të Bullgarisë, të Rumanisë dhe të Jugosllavisë – që kështu grekët të mos kishin ç’të thoshin, - natyrisht duke ua përshtatur nevojave dhe gjendjes sonë. Donim të kishim një statut të përsosur, që të huajt, sidomos grekët, të mos gjenin asnjë pretekst. Dhe vërtet s’patën ç’të thonë.
Projektstatuti u aprovua me një zë nga Kongresi dhe, pas disa ditësh, u dekretua nga mbreti, duke u botuar në “Fletorja Zyrtare”  më 14 gusht 1929 duke u bërë, tanimë, ligj shtetëror.

Në kohën që u mbajt Kongresi në Korçë, u dhanë shumë darka për nder të tij. Mbaj mend darkën që u dha nga bashkia. Në këtë darkë morën pjesë, përveç kongresistëve, edhe shumë nga qeveria, myslimanë e të krishterë. Në këtë darkë mori pjesë edhe myftiu i Korçës; Hafëz Muharrem Mullai, i cili mbajti një fjalë që na entuziazmoi të gjithëve. Ky ishte një plak thatim, i gjatë, që i mbahej pak goja, po që kishte një gojëtari aq bindëse, me një shqipe aq të bukur, me një logjikë aq të mprehtë, sa na bëri për vete.

Foli për vëllazërimin kombëtar midis të dy elementëve dhe sesi shqiptarët kanë luftuar gjithnjë të bashkuar e të pandarë, pa marrë parasysh dallimin fetar, kur ka qenë puna për komb e për atdhe. Tregoi historinë e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale dhe sesi kjo e ka mbajtur kurdoherë lart flamurin e kombësisë, për të cilin ideal u krijua dhe duhet të jetojë.
Hafëz Muharrem Mullain e kam dëgjuar, më vonë, edhe shumë herë të tjera në Tiranë. Dhe gjithnjë fjala e tij rridhte e ëmbël dhe tërë afsh patriotik.

Na tërhoqi vëmendjen fakti se gjeneral Gilhardi, sado që e kishte mbaruar detyrën e tij, domethënë atë që të përfaqësonte mbretin në përurimin e Kongresit, ai vazhdonte të qëndronte në Korçë, se pajtohej shumë në muhabet me Visarionin. Korça, siç shihet, ishte asokohe një nga qytetet më të zhvilluara dhe më të qytetëruara në të të gjithë Shqipërinë. Vajzat ishin më liberale dhe merrnin pjesë në mbledhje e në vallëzime.
Një ditë prej ditëve, mua dhe të gjithë kongresistëve na erdhi nga një ftesë për të marrë pjesë në një ballo që do të jepej në Mitropoli.

Ta pret mendja që një ftesë e tillë i kishte vajtur edhe prefektit Hil Mosi. Ky u bë bishë. Rrëmbeu bastunin e, tërë inat, u nis për në Mitropoli. Udhës më takoi mua, më kapi për krahu me forcë dhe më thirri aq egër sikur t’ia kishte unë fajin!:
-Eja të shkojmë bashkë tek ai, atje lart. Ç’kërkon, të bëjë ballo në Mitropoli ai i ndërliquri?
Kur hyri në zyrën e Visarionit, sa s’e përplasi pas murit. I vajti mu sipër kokës me grusht përpjetë.

-Po e di ti që unë të lidh kokë e këmbë dhe të përplas në burg, more njeri që s’i ke këmbët në tokë? Ç’kërkon, të na bësh ? Ballo në Mitropoli? Ç’janë këto ftesa?
-Jo unë, - tha i trembur Visarioni, - po gjeneral Gilhardi!

-Po unë të lidh ty dhe gjeneral Gilhardin bashkë. Po a bëhet ballo në Mitropoli, në një vend të shenjtë, apo që të fërkoheni me vajzat e Korçës? Si s’kini turp të turpëroheni. Po a s’mendoni ç’mund të thonë grekët duke marrë vesh këto përçartjet tuaja? Menjëherë t’i anuloni ftesat dhe gjeneral Gilhardi nesër në mëngjes të mos ndodhet më në Korçë, ndryshe e dërgoj lidhur në Tiranë.
Dhe doli duke përplasur derën.

Kongresi i mbylli punimet duke zgjedhur edhe një Komision për përgatitjen e Rregullores së Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale. Unë me Vasil Avramin, At Vasil Markon dhe të tjerë u zgjodhëm anëtarë të këtij Komisioni. Mua m'u desh të qëndroj afro dy muaj në Korçë për përgatitjen e kësaj Rregulloreje dhe pothuaj e kisha braktisur drejtimin e “Gazetës së Re”, të cilën e kisha lënë në duart e Gjergj Ashtës dhe të Karl Gurakuqit. Aso kohe kisha nisur të përktheja dhe të botoja si nënfletë në gazetë, romanin e Abatit Prevost, “Manon Leskò”, përkthim të cilin e vazhdoi Karl Gurakuqi për kohën që unë ndodhesha në Korçë.

E kam të pamundur të përshkruaj të gjitha çuditë e Visarionit gjatë kohës së Kongresit. Po nuk mundem të kaloj në heshtje punën e “fotografisë së Kongresit”, që shkaktoi grindje të madhe me Imz. Agathangjelin, i cili e quajti veten të fyer dhe e shpuri punën gjer në Qeveri. Ja si qëndron puna: një ditë Visarioni thirri fotografin “Sotiri” të Korçës të bënte një fotografi të Kongresit. Kongresistët u mblodhën në oborrin e Mitropolisë – Visarioni i radhiti nëpër shkallë dhe në radhën e parë vuri një sërë karrigesh, duke llogaritur që ai të binte në mes, midis Hil Mosit dhe Agathangjelit.

Mirëpo Hil Mosi nuk e di pse nuk erdhi dhe karrigia e tij vetvetiu u hoq nga vendi. Visarioni s’e pati mendjen, se i thërriste njërit e tjetrit si të ngrinin kokën, si të rrinin të qeshur etj., kështu që s’u pikas që karrigia e Hil Mosit kishte ikur nga vendi. Fotografia u bë dhe ne u shpërndamë. Kur fotografi Sotir solli fotografinë, Visarioni vuri re që ai nuk ndodhej në mes, si kryetar që ishte, po në mes ndodhej Imz. Agathangjeli. Përveç kësaj, ai kishte në kraharor dy kryqe e një Shën Mëri. Gjithashtu edhe Agathangjeli.

Visarioni u zemërua dhe i tha fotografit Sotir të bënte një ndryshim: në vendin e Agathangjelit të vinte atë, Visarionin, dhe Agathangjelit t’i këpuste një kryq nga kraharori. Po Sotiri nuk pranoi ta bënte, se do dilte e shëmtuar. Visarioni ia mori lastrën dhe ia dha fotografit  të studios “Adriatik”, i cili pranoi ta bënte këtë ndryshim, që doli një gjë e shëmtuar: se gjysma e kamillafit të Agathangjelit i mbeti në kokë Vasil Bidoshit, që ishte pranë tij, dhe zinxhirët e Agathangjelit, që mbanin kryqin, mbetën pezull në kraharorin e këtij të fundit.

Gjëra për të qeshur e për të qarë!
Mirëpo Agathangjeli u prek shumë në nder dhe protestoi energjikisht pranë Qeverisë. Kryeministri Kostaq Kota i këshilloi të dy palët, duke u thënë se ishte turp të merreshin me të tilla vogëlsira.
Unë i kam dhe i ruaj të dy këto fotografi: si kopjen e mirë, që mora nga Sotiri, dhe kopjen e ndryshuar që mora nga “Adriatiku”.

S’kishim ç’bënim: Visarioni ishte ai që ishte dhe s’mund të ndryshonte dot.
Si mbaruam edhe Rregulloren, u ktheva në Tiranë dhe iu përvesha punës së gazetës.

Shqiptarja.com

----------

